# Afghanistan Is With Pakistan



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan Is With Pakistan*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

I am not agree with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

BB bit was interesting. Forward the time, when she came into power, she is the one who created Taliban. Point is, when in power and access to information and ground realities become apparent, all rulers have followed to the same policy. So why blame Zia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

let them open office in Pakistan, and allow their Cricket team to visit Pakistan.
Sikh/Khalistan can form the crickent team from the sikhs in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

The pashtun majority is to deeply culturally linked with us so they support us like their own countries their basically one people divided on two nations but they will give their lives for both but the pharsi northern alliance is fiercely anti Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kandahari

Army research said:


> The pashtun majority is to deeply culturally linked with us so they support us like their own countries their basically one people divided on two nations but they will give their lives for both but the pharsi northern alliance is fiercely anti Pakistan



Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.

The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India. 

Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks



Here comes a false flagger!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Spring Onion

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks



Pakistani Pashtuns are very much Pakistani and we share everything with our countrymen.

As far as Afghanistan is concerned and Afghan pashtuns are concerned, they are already faced by internal never ending wars so why you want to drag them into an alien war between India and Pakistan.



somebozo said:


> Here comes a false flagger!



Let him speak  and we would know if anything talks like a bharoti speaks like a bharoti or wait JUST cry like a bharoti he is a bharoti

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks




I smell a rat!!!!!!!!!..........false flagger and troll fest!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

ForeignLiberator said:


> Man the irony , you guys nearly went to war a month ago with Afghanistan. Killed their soldiers & occupied their outposts , here you guys are saying some brotherly love b.s. just shows how delusional people are



Pakistan didn't say it, Karzai did.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

...rather the people of Afghanistan is with Pakistan, with 65% or more Pashtun population, Afghanistan is religiously, culturally, linguistically more close to Pakistan than any other country. A few hundred or a couple thousand people in the government sponsored and financed by India is against Pakistan.

As late Lt.Gen Hamid Gul has said, you can lease the services of an Afghan but cannot buy them, their patriotism and their religious zeal cannot be bargained for a few dollars or Indian rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

ForeignLiberator said:


> Man the irony , you guys nearly went to war a month ago with Afghanistan. Killed their soldiers & occupied their outposts , here you guys are saying some brotherly love b.s. just shows how delusional people are


It is the habit of India.


----------



## TMA

Army research said:


> The pashtun majority is to deeply culturally linked with us so they support us like their own countries their basically one people divided on two nations but they will give their lives for both but the pharsi northern alliance is fiercely anti Pakistan


Are you sure?

I have met Afghan Pukhtoons who are fiercely anti Pakistan as well.


----------



## ThunderCat

A delusion many Pan-Islamist Pakistanis suffer from. The guy is correct in his post. Afghan Pashtuns and Afghans in general are very anti-Pakistan http://yalejournal.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Article-Gartenstein_Ross-and-Vassefi.pdf


----------



## saiyan0321

Army research said:


> The pashtun majority is to deeply culturally linked with us so they support us like their own countries their basically one people divided on two nations but they will give their lives for both but the pharsi northern alliance is fiercely anti Pakistan



What afghan pashtuns? They hate us. Remember the rule of daud khan and his nationalistic policies in Afghanistan pandering to his pashtun support in Afghanistan. In fact so delusional that it was in this era that there multiple incursions along the Durand line and the afghan army invaded bajuar ( kicked out by the tribals and slaughtered) which should have been a wake up call for afghanistan but they don't learn. 
In fact the afghan pashtuns want the Durand line gone and the west of Indus annexed so that they can truly become a majority rather than a minority majority in a nation of minorities. Its the northern alliance and other ethnicities that ( despite all the news they make) would not want the Durand line gone bcz it makes them a true minority. In a nation that is undergoing a civil war that has ethnic touch. 


As for Pakistani pashtuns. They are fiercely loyal to the nation and actively participate in the armed forces as well as the politics of the country and they have played their part is shaping this country. They are the heart and soul of pakistan and they know this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kandahari

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani Pashtuns are very much Pakistani and we share everything with our countrymen.
> 
> As far as Afghanistan is concerned and Afghan pashtuns are concerned, they are already faced by internal never ending wars so why you want to drag them into an alien war between India and Pakistan.



There is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. How does someone's nationality come before their ethnicity? A Pakistani living in Britian would be a Pakistani Britian, not a British Pakistani. A Pashtun living in Pakistan is a Pashtun Pakistani or Afghan pakistani. 

Pashtuns share nothing in common as culture is concerned with Panjabi or Sindhis etc.



Pluralist said:


> As late Lt.Gen Hamid Gul has said, you can lease the services of an Afghan but cannot buy them, their patriotism and their religious zeal cannot be bargained for a few dollars or Indian rupees.



I guess the same can't be said for a Pakistani. First the British, then Americans and now Russians/Chinese...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks



There are 3 times as many Pakistani Pashtuns living in Pakistan then there are in Afghanistan so yes we have many things in common with them from language to Islam.

While we have nothing in common with you or your fore fathers race religion of Abu Jahliyat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks




i am a pashtun and i am a Pakistani.please refrain from posting false news otherwise refrain from from posting any bulshit at all..we dont give a damn F**** about afghanistan P.S you attack our check post and hen u get injured you come to the same our check post for treatment..thats what u are and thats what you will always be.never mention ur self as a pashtun here or never ever try to be a representative of pashtuns..akhpal kaar sara kaar sataa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jawad iqbal said:


> i am a pashtun and i am a Pakistani.please refrain from posting false news otherwise refrain from from posting any bulshit at all..we dont give a damn F**** about afghanistan P.S you attack our check post and hen u get injured you come to the same our check post for treatment..thats what u are and thats what you will always be.never mention ur self as a pashtun here or never ever try to be a representative of pashtuns..akhpal kaar sara kaar sataa




Ignore him. He's an indian false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

Waqkz said:


> There are 3 times as many Pakistani Pashtuns living in Pakistan then there are in Afghanistan so yes we have many things in common with them from language to Islam.
> 
> While we have nothing in common with you or your fore fathers race religion of Abu Jahliyat.




There are more Muslims in India than in pakistan, does that make India more of a Islamic country than pakistan? 

As I said there is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. Your nationality does not come before your ethnicity. The only reason why there MIGHT be more Pashtuns living in Pakistan than Afghanistan is because of the 30+ years of war. That does not make Pakistan a Pashtun nation or have Pashtun culture. You know the culture of Pakistan better than me I shouldn't have to explain how it is NOT similar with Pashtun culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Kandahari said:


> Britian would be a Pakistani Britian, not a British Pakistani.



Retard confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

Jawad iqbal said:


> i am a pashtun and i am a Pakistani.please refrain from posting false news otherwise refrain from from posting any bulshit at all..we dont give a damn F**** about afghanistan P.S you attack our check post and hen u get injured you come to the same our check post for treatment..thats what u are and thats what you will always be.never mention ur self as a pashtun here or never ever try to be a representative of pashtuns..akhpal kaar sara kaar sataa


 
Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha 

Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Misleading title, Karzai has shown his true colours since then. Relations can improve once Afghan refugees go back and border is sealed. Work is already in progress and now they need visas. Anyway not sure how Safi saab asked Karzai such a question back then, I mean Afghanistan is occupied country and Karzai himself was slave puppet of NATO. Its not like his words had any meaning what so ever.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Kandahari said:


> There are more Muslims in India than in pakistan, does that make India more of a Islamic country than pakistan?
> 
> As I said there is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. Your nationality does not come before your ethnicity. The only reason why there MIGHT be more Pashtuns living in Pakistan than Afghanistan is because of the 30+ years of war. That does not make Pakistan a Pashtun nation or have Pashtun culture. You know the culture of Pakistan better than me I shouldn't have to explain how it is NOT similar with Pashtun culture.




Complete false flagger. Lol.......lol......Pakistani people have far more in common with Afghans & Iranians from a racial and cultural POV then with any other nationality. That is an undeniable fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

saiyan0321 said:


> What afghan pashtuns? They hate us. Remember the rule of daud khan and his nationalistic policies in Afghanistan pandering to his pashtun support in Afghanistan. In fact so delusional that it was in this era that there multiple incursions along the Durand line and the afghan army invaded bajuar ( kicked out by the tribals and slaughtered) which should have been a wake up call for afghanistan but they don't learn.
> In fact the afghan pashtuns want the Durand line gone and the west of Indus annexed so that they can truly become a majority rather than a minority majority in a nation of minorities. Its the northern alliance and other ethnicities that ( despite all the news they make) would not want the Durand line gone bcz it makes them a true minority. In a nation that is undergoing a civil war that has ethnic touch.
> 
> 
> As for Pakistani pashtuns. They are fiercely loyal to the nation and actively participate in the armed forces as well as the politics of the country and they have played their part is shaping this country. They are the heart and soul of pakistan and they know this as well.



Exactly, not sure why Pakistanis blame tajiks/ANA. From 1947-73 it was nationalist afghan pashtun leaders who didn't stop meddling in Pakistan. Only after that Bhutto decided to pit tajiks/hazaras vs pashtuns in Afghanistan which resulted in Afghan civil war.

Basically tajiks/hazaras/uzbeks etc couldn't care less about durrand line. The reasons ANA/Tajiks are against Pakistan now is because of our support to Taliban. The blame goes to nationalist afghan leaders after that to Pakistan.

I'm not blaming average afghan pashtun but their nationalist leaders who were basically dictators.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha
> 
> Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!




the amiika or na paidawaraa.do your thing..atleast build a hospital in afghanistan..stop begging for corps from Pakistan before you reeks of speak against it.zama neeka Pakistani wooh..akhpal tareekh uwaya che angrezano mu waal ukharala no bia utakhtedey kpk na..i warning you dont ever be a representative of pashtoons here.god knows who u really are..born out of russina worm or any mixed american breed.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Ignore him. He's an indian false flagger.




i will not ignore him..i will follow him to his end.until he refrains from being a representative of pashtoons here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kandahari

Jaanbaz said:


> Retard confirmed.



Your comment is just a waste of web space. Next time try making a comment that has some value. Child.


----------



## xyxmt

ForeignLiberator said:


> Man the irony , you guys nearly went to war a month ago with Afghanistan. Killed their soldiers & occupied their outposts , here you guys are saying some brotherly love b.s. just shows how delusional people are



you became so wise after only 20 posts


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> There are more Muslims in India than in pakistan, does that make India more of a Islamic country than pakistan?



Pretty retarded logic ... Mistaken aswell .. 

Pakistan is the second largest Muslim state after Indonesia .. india has hardly 150 million Muslims..


> As I said there is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. Your nationality does not come before your ethnicity. The only reason why there MIGHT be more Pashtuns living in Pakistan than Afghanistan is because of the 30+ years of war. That does not make Pakistan a Pashtun nation or have Pashtun culture. You know the culture of Pakistan better than me I shouldn't have to explain how it is NOT similar with Pashtun culture.



Than there should be no such thing as afghan Tajik,Uzbek or Hazara..

As for Pakistan.. Pashtuns are the second largest ethnic group of Pak ..
And numbs more than the entire persianised pashtun,Hazara,Tajik or Uzbek population of Afghanistan!

As for culture don't get me started on your culture .. You wouldn't like to hear that "majar" boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandahari

Jawad iqbal said:


> the amiika or na paidawaraa.do your thing..atleast build a hospital in afghanistan..stop begging for corps from Pakistan before you reeks of speak against it.zama neeka Pakistani wooh..akhpal tareekh uwaya che angrezano mu waal ukharala no bia utakhtedey kpk na..i warning you dont ever be a representative of pashtoons here.god knows who u really are..born out of russina worm or any mixed american breed.






Hahaha sta neeka Pakistani Wo? Sha Sha da Pakistani da makha sa wu? British ka Hindu? Bey ghairat, khalag khpal watan haar 50 kala arawi (change)?? 

Pashtunwali ke ta da agha watan ye Che sta mashar wu. Sta neeka awo da agha mashar da Afghanistan wu. Da British da khatar ta woos zan ta beyghairat Pakistani waye. Asal Pashtun khpal watan na arawi (change), Asal Pashtun khpal watan na yerawi!! 

Ka khushal khan khattak zuwandai wai, sta marg rawa ba wai. 

We've built many hospitals but your Panjabi brothers keep sending terrorists to blow them up. After all all the ammonium nitrate used for bombs comes from your "pakistan". 

As I said, Pakistan sta Pashto na mani. Pakistan mili zaba(language) English awo urdu de hahaha you say this is your country????!!!! Khar ye wallah 

Staso Pashto 50% Urdu da awo 50% English hahaha awo ta khpal zan ta Pashtun waye? Haha 

Pa tola panjabistan ke pashtana tola dar ba Dara de. Wali???? Because they don't care about you. I will PM you so this thread will remain on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha
> 
> Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!




I can understand you retarded anti Pak .. Anti Panjab rants tellin Pakistani Pashtuns about Panjabi Watan and ghulam and whatnot ..

Funny how you clowns forget that you are literally getting banged by the former NA warlords who ruled Afghanistan ... The portrait of Ahmad shah greets you in Kabul not Khushal Khan Khattak!


As for Pakistani Pashtuns .. We are a multi ethnic nation and as a non Pashtun I'm proud of my Pashtun brothers and sister .. (Many here would rip you apart for your moronic statements),..

As for language etc.. Funny how I a non Pashtun can understand Pashto and Pashtun much clearly than your Uzbek,Hazara or Tajik overlords..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> There are more Muslims in India than in pakistan, does that make India more of a Islamic country than pakistan?
> 
> As I said there is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. Your nationality does not come before your ethnicity. The only reason why there MIGHT be more Pashtuns living in Pakistan than Afghanistan is because of the 30+ years of war. That does not make Pakistan a Pashtun nation or have Pashtun culture. You know the culture of Pakistan better than me I shouldn't have to explain how it is NOT similar with Pashtun culture.



yes and i mentioned earlier ..you dont have to mention anything about pashtoons here.ur a lost divided territory and what is the population ratio of tribes in afghanistan. *Tajik,Hazara , Uzbek , Aimaq , Turkmen , Baloch , Nuristani , Pashtoon*
this is ur ethnicity and as i told you u will never be a representative of pashtoon because god knows what is your own ethnicity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha sta neeka Pakistani Wo? Sha Sha da Pakistani da makha sa wu? British ka Hindu? Bey ghairat, khalag khpal watan haar 50 kala arawi (change)??
> 
> Pashtunwali ke ta da agha watan ye Che sta mashar wu. Sta neeka awo da agha mashar da Afghanistan wu. Da British da khatar ta woos zan ta beyghairat Pakistani waye. Asal Pashtun khpal watan na arawi (change), Asal Pashtun khpal watan na yerawi!!
> 
> Ka khushal khan khattak zuwandai wai, sta marg rawa ba wai.
> 
> We've built many hospitals but your Panjabi brothers keep sending terrorists to blow them up. After all all the ammonium nitrate used for bombs comes from your "pakistan".
> 
> As I said, Pakistan sta Pashto na mani. Pakistan mili zaba(language) English awo urdu de hahaha you say this is your country????!!!! Khar ye wallah
> 
> Staso Pashto 50% Urdu da awo 50% English hahaha awo ta khpal zan ta Pashtun waye? Haha
> 
> Pa tola panjabistan ke pashtana tola dar ba Dara de. Wali???? Because they don't care about you. I will PM you so this thread will remain on topic.




Funny how I see your countrymen begging even in Panjab ?

How Pakistan has donated over 1 billion$ to your pathetic state ..


How even your ana soldiers beg our troops for wheat and rice !

How your soldiers and civilians alike are treated in our hospitals ... Ironic how you bey ghairats even begged us to take your injured (Torkham incident) to be treated in our hospitals..:

Funny how you pathetic people smuggle everything from vegetables to tractors,livestock and even cement from our state...



Do you even speak Pashto? More like a mongrel language bred with Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StandForInsaf

Kandahari said:


> Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha
> 
> Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!




Stupid person , only *2 countries* in the whole world are built on ideology one *Pakistan *,and second Israel,
We are for UMMAT , if you are murtad pashton we cant help you with it. Dont point your fucking fingre toward Pakistani Muslim pushtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha sta neeka Pakistani Wo? Sha Sha da Pakistani da makha sa wu? British ka Hindu? Bey ghairat, khalag khpal watan haar 50 kala arawi (change)??
> 
> Pashtunwali ke ta da agha watan ye Che sta mashar wu. Sta neeka awo da agha mashar da Afghanistan wu. Da British da khatar ta woos zan ta beyghairat Pakistani waye. Asal Pashtun khpal watan na arawi (change), Asal Pashtun khpal watan na yerawi!!
> 
> Ka khushal khan khattak zuwandai wai, sta marg rawa ba wai.
> 
> We've built many hospitals but your Panjabi brothers keep sending terrorists to blow them up. After all all the ammonium nitrate used for bombs comes from your "pakistan".
> 
> As I said, Pakistan sta Pashto na mani. Pakistan mili zaba(language) English awo urdu de hahaha you say this is your country????!!!! Khar ye wallah
> 
> Staso Pashto 50% Urdu da awo 50% English hahaha awo ta khpal zan ta Pashtun waye? Haha
> 
> Pa tola panjabistan ke pashtana tola dar ba Dara de. Wali???? Because they don't care about you. I will PM you so this thread will remain on topic.




makh ke warsh akhpal neeka na tapos uka che angrazano ne wal ukhwaral aow u takhtedoo..mata da wroorwali chalona ma khaya ma der afghaniano sara kha kare de aow pa return k doka bazee..Punjab k mung pukhtana der kha uu..i dont ur rants about it..just go and take care of ur fghani bulshits because we are about to kicj em out of here..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks



And how many pashtuns are there in Pakistan? Why is every second Pakistani called 'Khan'?

Pushtu isn't spoken in Pakistan?

The boy shagging drug dealers called the 'Northern alliance' have simply changed their name to 'the government of Afghanistan'. They still exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Kandahari said:


> There are more Muslims in India than in pakistan, does that make India more of a Islamic country than pakistan?
> 
> As I said there is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. Your nationality does not come before your ethnicity. The only reason why there MIGHT be more Pashtuns living in Pakistan than Afghanistan is because of the 30+ years of war. That does not make Pakistan a Pashtun nation or have Pashtun culture. You know the culture of Pakistan better than me I shouldn't have to explain how it is NOT similar with Pashtun culture.



You have to get your facts checked there are in-fact more Muslims living in Pakistan than in India (look it up), Pakistan's nationality is Islam, Pakistan's culture are Muslims whether they be Sindhi, Balochi or Pasthuns and Pakistan ideology is Islam, we are the same as what the Ansars were to the Muhajireens and Pakistan represents the Prophets Medina state of the time, forsaking of race for the Muslims and Islam as a whole.

You can continue to worship your race as much as you want but keep it in mind that Iblees on whose footsteps you are following was the first one who valued his own race over Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Kandahari. Here is something you need to read and see to understand the unity of our state;


https://defence.pk/threads/firing-between-pak-afghan-forces-at-torkham-border.434602/


Our troops kicking your *** at Torkham ...
See the Pashtun and Panjabi soldiers ?








You people are like snakes .. Bite the hand that feeds you...
The first and only martyr of Torkham was a Pak army Major ..







Major Jawad Changezi Shaheed his Fathee gave life to you pathetic afghan refugees and was the boss of your former PM "kharzoi"

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pak...fe-to-afghan-refugees-was-hamid-karzais-boss/




Hazaras aren't even 10% of our population and yet we had 2 army and airforce chiefs from Hazara community... Because unlike you beghairat "khars" we are a national state.. Where our ethnicity takes a back seat when it comes to our national interests..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandahari

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pretty retarded logic ... Mistaken aswell ..
> 
> Pakistan is the second largest Muslim state after Indonesia .. india has hardly 150 million Muslims..
> 
> 
> Than there should be no such thing as afghan Tajik,Uzbek or Hazara..
> 
> As for Pakistan.. Pashtuns are the second largest ethnic group of Pak ..
> And numbs more than the entire persianised pashtun,Hazara,Tajik or Uzbek population of Afghanistan!
> .




Might want to check your facts kiddo, do a google search to prove your 150 million number wrong...

There is no Afghan Tajik or Afghan Uzbek hahaha Afghan means Pashtun. Pashtun, Pathan and Afghan are synonyms. That is why we call Tajik as Tajik and Uzbek as Uzbek.

So if Pashtuns are the second largest group in Pakistan then why isn't the language recognized? Haha but your forefathers language is.... tsk tsk


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha sta neeka Pakistani Wo? Sha Sha da Pakistani da makha sa wu? British ka Hindu? Bey ghairat, khalag khpal watan haar 50 kala arawi (change)??
> 
> Pashtunwali ke ta da agha watan ye Che sta mashar wu. Sta neeka awo da agha mashar da Afghanistan wu. Da British da khatar ta woos zan ta beyghairat Pakistani waye. Asal Pashtun khpal watan na arawi (change), Asal Pashtun khpal watan na yerawi!!
> 
> Ka khushal khan khattak zuwandai wai, sta marg rawa ba wai.
> 
> We've built many hospitals but your Panjabi brothers keep sending terrorists to blow them up. After all all the ammonium nitrate used for bombs comes from your "pakistan".
> 
> As I said, Pakistan sta Pashto na mani. Pakistan mili zaba(language) English awo urdu de hahaha you say this is your country????!!!! Khar ye wallah
> 
> Staso Pashto 50% Urdu da awo 50% English hahaha awo ta khpal zan ta Pashtun waye? Haha
> 
> Pa tola panjabistan ke pashtana tola dar ba Dara de. Wali???? Because they don't care about you. I will PM you so this thread will remain on topic.




makh ke warsh akhpal neeka na tapos uka che angrazano ne wal ukhwaral aow u takhtedoo..mata da wroorwali chalona ma khaya ma der afghaniano sara kha kare de aow pa return k doka bazee..Punjab k mung pukhtana der kha uu..i dont ur rants about it..just go and take care of ur fghani bulshits because we are about to kicj em out of here


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Funny how I see your countrymen begging even in Panjab ?
> 
> How Pakistan has donated over 1 billion$ to your pathetic state ..
> 
> 
> How even your ana soldiers beg our troops for wheat and rice !
> 
> How your soldiers and civilians alike are treated in our hospitals ... Ironic how you bey ghairats even begged us to take your injured (Torkham incident) to be treated in our hospitals..:
> 
> Funny how you pathetic people smuggle everything from vegetables to tractors,livestock and even cement from our state...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even speak Pashto? More like a mongrel language bred with Farsi.




they are so namak haram that they dont even realis that pakistan donate 3 thousand metric tonn of wheats to aghanistan so they can feed themselves..first ask him try do feed their people..stop taking asylums and travelling on fake Pakistani passports. build a hospital atleast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Kandahari said:


> Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha
> 
> Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!



This is exactly the reason why your country is a shithole and Pakistan is growing as one of the fastest economies in the world . All of Afghanistan combined doesn't have an economy larger than Peshawar .  . After 20 years you will still be a shithole and Pakistan will be somewhere in top 10-15 largest economies in the world . Before going into this fake ghairat and history of yours try making a half decent hospital or university in Afghanistan . Because when all the ''ghairatmand '' people of Afghanistan fall ill or want to study they come to Pakistan . 

Pakistan ki pushtu national language day aowkana khu da afghanistan na 100 kaala makhki day tarakai ki .

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> Might want to check your facts kiddo, do a google search to prove your 150 million number wrong...



Son, you might need to google the number of Indian Muslim population and than compare that to a nation of almost 200 million with 97% Muslim majority L..



> There is no Afghan Tajik or Afghan Uzbek hahaha Afghan means Pashtun. Pashtun, Pathan and Afghan are synonyms. That is why we call Tajik as Tajik and Uzbek as Uzbek.



Ironic the man Khushal Baba was born and buried in Pakistan and his direct descendants hold Pakistani CNICs..


> So if Pashtuns are the second largest group in Pakistan then why isn't the language recognized? Haha but your forefathers language is.... tsk tsk



Pashto is one of our national languages and we have more pashtu tv channels than your entire media in Afghanistan..

As for my language .. It's Balochi .. You kirsar.


@karakoram @RealNapster @PashtunKhan @Abu Zolfiqar @Pakhtun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

Waqkz said:


> You have to get your facts checked there are in-fact more Muslims living in Pakistan than in India (look it up), Pakistan's nationality is Islam, Pakistan's culture is Islam whether they be Sindhi, Balochi or Pasthuns and Pakistan ideology is Islam, we are the same as what the Ansars were to the Muhajireens and Pakistan represents the Prophets Medina state of the time, forsaking of race for the Muslims and Islam as a whole.
> 
> You can continue to worship your race as much as you want but keep it in mind that Iblees on whose footsteps you are following was the first one who valued his own race over Islam.




Pakistan nationality is Islam? Haha good joke. 

Explain the following for me:

- British law not shariah
- murree brewery
- asias largest cross in karachi
- teaching of Christianity in Pakistan 

These all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Khan_21 said:


> This is exactly the reason why your country is a shithole and Pakistan is growing as one of the fastest economies in the world . All of Afghanistan combined doesn't have an economy larger than Peshawar .  . After 20 years you will still be a shithole and Pakistan will be somewhere in top 10-15 largest economies in the world . Before going into this fake ghairat and history of yours try making a half decent hospital or university in Afghanistan . Because when all the ''ghairatmand '' people of Afghanistan fall ill or want to study they come to Pakistan .
> 
> Pakistan ki pushtu national language day aowkana khu da afghanistan na 100 kaala makhki day tarakai ki .



because no other country allow their people to enter in their territory and god sake da dee der namak haram..look the way he trying to speak pashtoo..sha sha,,hahahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

We all know the situation in Afghanistan is not going to be better anytime in the near future. If the things get worse, we might see more refugees coming to Pakistan.
What is the temp solution for this problem?
Can these Afghan refugees be resettled into interior Sindh, Southern punjab and Northern Areas?


----------



## !eon

hey, just a reminder, you forgot to "hahaha" in this comment 


Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Pakistan nationality is Islam? Haha good joke.
> 
> Explain the following for me:
> 
> - British law not shariah
> - murree brewery
> - asias largest cross in karachi
> - teaching of Christianity in Pakistan
> 
> These all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?




afghanista

ruled by west..
religion=mixed
occupation = smuggling + soodee (interest) business
major production = drugs
teaching = no teaching because they dont believe in education

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kandahari said:


> Pakistan nationality is Islam? Haha good joke.
> 
> Explain the following for me:
> 
> - British law not shariah
> - murree brewery
> - asias largest cross in karachi
> - teaching of Christianity in Pakistan
> 
> These all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?



Pakistan has sharia courts. 

And sorry we're not Afghanistan where Christians are nowhere to be found. Of course with your namak harami nation you think Christians should be oppressed. Sorry to break it to you but they are the one of the people of the book and must be respected as such. Proper Islamic societies throughout history allowed them to practice their religion with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Kandahari. Here is something you need to read and see to understand the unity of our state;
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/firing-between-pak-afghan-forces-at-torkham-border.434602/
> 
> 
> Our troops kicking your *** at Torkham ...
> See the Pashtun and Panjabi soldiers ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are like snakes .. Bite the hand that feeds you...
> The first and only martyr of Torkham was a Pak army Major ..
> 
> View attachment 338369
> 
> 
> Major Jawad Changezi Shaheed his Fathee gave life to you pathetic afghan refugees and was the boss of your former PM "kharzoi"
> 
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pak...fe-to-afghan-refugees-was-hamid-karzais-boss/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazaras aren't even 10% of our population and yet we had 2 army and airforce chiefs from Hazara community... Because unlike you beghairat "khars" we are a national state.. Where our ethnicity takes a back seat when it comes to our national interests..



You do realize you are trying to explained. The workings of a multicultural country to an ethnic racist who can't see greater than his ethnicity. This is why Afghanistan is such a mess and will remain as such. They just don't know how to he a multicultural country. 

In a multicultural country all cultures are given their due respect and in a voluntary army like pakistan all cultures have their foot prints as well as representations. That's the beauty of a multicultural country like pakistan that no culture is superior whilst none is inferior. All respect each other. 

Afghanistan will never understand this bcz for them their ethnicity is far above national unity. This is why there will always be a strike until and unless all cultures and ethnic folks learn to respect others culture and ethnicity and realize that neither they are superior nor inferior. 

The beauty of Pakistan is that each province has their own provincial language as kpk has pashtu, Baluchistan has Baluchi e.t.c and the language that connects all provinces ( as I can't speak Sindhi so how will I communicate to a Sindhi) are the bridge languages like Urdu and English. Urdu takes precedence since it is formed of various languages of the region allowing more easier understanding and English is the international language. The national language thus is a bridge language while provinces have their own provincial languages. 

Such a thing is beyond the understanding of majority of Afghanistan and has been the reason why they have been in such an internal strife and even today find themselves still in that strike and the end to this mad civil war is nowhere to be seen. Its only getting worse. They just keep fighting bcz unity does not exist in their concept and thus they fail to understand what a multicultural country like pakistan functions. 

We cannot convince them. They always need a reality check. It came in the 60s and it has come in the anti refugee drives of kpk govt and Baluchistan govt and it came at torkham. They just don't understand nor comprehend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks


then why are hell pushtoon ran into paksitan for? take all those back then..?


----------



## Kandahari

Khan_21 said:


> This is exactly the reason why your country is a shithole and Pakistan is growing as one of the fastest economies in the world . All of Afghanistan combined doesn't have an economy larger than Peshawar .  . After 20 years you will still be a shithole and Pakistan will be somewhere in top 10-15 largest economies in the world . Before going into this fake ghairat and history of yours try making a half decent hospital or university in Afghanistan . Because when all the ''ghairatmand '' people of Afghanistan fall ill or want to study they come to Pakistan .
> 
> Pakistan ki pushtu national language day aowkana khu da afghanistan na 100 kaala makhki day tarakai ki .




Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan... 
might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free! 

Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you


----------



## Jawad iqbal

jupiter2007 said:


> We all know the situation in Afghanistan is not going to be better anytime in the near future. If the things get worse, we might see more refugees coming to Pakistan.
> What is the temp solution for this problem?
> Can these Afghan refugees be resettled into interior Sindh, Southern punjab and Northern Areas?



no more refugees..they are a damage to our economy we people from kpk are thinking about to send the existing back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jawad iqbal said:


> no more refugees..they are a damage to our economy we people from kpk are thinking about to send the existing back



I've heard people from Balochistan hate them the most @DESERT FIGHTER is this true?


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

TMA said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I have met Afghan Pukhtoons who are fiercely anti Pakistan as well.


there are few thousand who are backstabber. they spit venom on pakistan, but when they visit Afghanistan they go through Pakistan. very interesting when you meet them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you



Urdu is an official language. Urdu in Pakistan has undergone changes and has lately incorporated and borrowed many words from regional languages like Pashto, Punjabi, Sindhi and Balti, thus allowing speakers of the language in Pakistan to distinguish themselves more easily and giving the language a decidedly Pakistani flavour.


----------



## Kandahari

Khan_21 said:


> This is exactly the reason why your country is a shithole and Pakistan is growing as one of the fastest economies in the world . All of Afghanistan combined doesn't have an economy larger than Peshawar .  . After 20 years you will still be a shithole and Pakistan will be somewhere in top 10-15 largest economies in the world . Before going into this fake ghairat and history of yours try making a half decent hospital or university in Afghanistan . Because when all the ''ghairatmand '' people of Afghanistan fall ill or want to study they come to Pakistan .
> 
> Pakistan ki pushtu national language day aowkana khu da afghanistan na 100 kaala makhki day tarakai ki .




Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan... 
might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free! 

Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you



look at the way he tries to speak in pushto..please dont try to speak in pushto..use english..if u got any education in ur mighty afghanistan..akhpal khaloko ghairat ta ugora dalta pa pakistan k khasee kharsay.smuggling kai aow che kala Pakistani faujiano na wal ukhwaree no bia hum Pakistan ta rasee che haspatal ta dakhil koo..taso tol afghanian dalta da soos kaar kai..haram khoree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard people from Balochistan hate them the most @DESERT FIGHTER is this true?


they come aboard using pakistani passport and then curse us at the same time.
its like feeding a snake... cause no matter what you do, snake wont recognize you.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

PAK_MyRoots said:


> then why are hell pushtoon ran into paksitan for? take all those back then..?



please dont comment about pashtoons like that..Pashtoons are also in Pakistan..and that what he wants you to say exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

StandForInsaf said:


> Stupid person , only *2 countries* in the whole world are built on ideology one *Pakistan *,and second Israel,
> We are for UMMAT , if you are murtad pashton we cant help you with it. Dont point your fucking fingre toward Pakistani Muslim pushtoons.



These are the two countries created by the British....around 1948.


----------



## Khan_21

Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you



Nobody went to Afghanistan in 60's for education . In 60's our economy was one of the fastest growing in Asia and many Nations adopted our 5 year policy of economic development . Are you butthurt by any chance that Pakistan has been controlling Afghanistan since 1979 ? We even had our rule there from 96 -2001 .

Leave this talk of grandfather and father and see where all this narrow thinking has gotten you . Do you have a country?Do you have roads?Hospitals?Universities?Institutions?Security? Anything at all? What good is all this fake ghairat when you have nothing on the ground ?

Afghanistan zaka taraki nakai che ta pashand narrow minded khalak di warki

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you


you talking to us today being proud afghan is because of pakistan. otherwise your name would have ben Kalashnikov something, cause Pakistan saved your ancestors from soviet. so next time when you open your mouth, say thank you to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Kandahari said:


> Pakistan nationality is Islam? Haha good joke.
> 
> Explain the following for me:
> 
> - British law not shariah
> - murree brewery
> - asias largest cross in karachi
> - teaching of Christianity in Pakistan
> 
> These all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?



- Not the time for Shariah and Khilafat yet, our deen has been hijacked and we are backwards but all in due time, the constitution of the Khilafat will be written one day and the Khilafah will come one day but Pakistan's ideology is Islam we fought and prayed for Pakistan in the name of Islam, not in the name of any race, there is no race called Pakistaniyat, we are Muslims.

- 200 million Muslims you will find some black sheeps, you want to judge a whole nation for a few?

- When Jerusalem was liberated under the Khilafat of Hazrat Umar Ibn Al-Khattab R-A, he refused to pray inside a church for the fear the later generation of Muslims would convert it into a Masjid, Christians were allowed to pray and preach their religion, Islamic Khilafah encourages interfaith harmony.

- Christianity was followed, preached and taught under the Prophet and the four Khilafah's rule, you are blind as a bat when it comes to your knowledge of Islam, no wonder you worship your race so much.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> Pakistan nationality is Islam? Haha good joke.
> 
> Explain the following for me:
> 
> - British law not shariah
> - murree brewery
> - asias largest cross in karachi
> - teaching of Christianity in Pakistan
> 
> These all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?



None of our laws are contradictory to Islam 

We do have Shariah courts 

Family courts (Islamic juris)

And cases can be booked under Hadood Allah etc.

Branded alcohol comes from Afghanistan as do drugs which you are worlds largest producer.

Murree can only sell to non Muslims but we all know how laws in developing nations are enforced ..

Cross built by chrisitians with their money.


No religion can be preached openly in Pakistan.


---


Should I know remind you about your failed state?



From prostitition,drugs to sodomy everything rules ...

Even your so called "ANA" keeps boys to rape ..



WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard people from Balochistan hate them the most @DESERT FIGHTER is this true?



Didn't you see the rallies against afghans ? Or the statements of our interior minister ?


People consider them parasites..


----------



## StandForInsaf

Kandahari said:


> These are the two countries created by the British....around 1948.



You are plain stupid , if we go by this logic AMERICANS created Afghanistan and made karzai its ruler.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Kandahari. Even the ISI generals you people hate were Pashtuns . Gen Waheed Gul,Gen Kakar,Gen Durrani etc..


----------



## Kandahari

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistan has sharia courts.
> 
> And sorry we're not Afghanistan where Christians are nowhere to be found. Of course with your namak harami nation you think Christians should be oppressed. Sorry to break it to you but they are the one of the people of the book and must be respected as such. Proper Islamic societies throughout history allowed them to practice their religion with ease.



What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law... 

Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...
> 
> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.



Read post 64.


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I can understand you retarded anti Pak .. Anti Panjab rants tellin Pakistani Pashtuns about Panjabi Watan and ghulam and whatnot ..
> 
> Funny how you clowns forget that you are literally getting banged by the former NA warlords who ruled Afghanistan ... The portrait of Ahmad shah greets you in Kabul not Khushal Khan Khattak!
> 
> 
> As for Pakistani Pashtuns .. We are a multi ethnic nation and as a non Pashtun I'm proud of my Pashtun brothers and sister .. (Many here would rip you apart for your moronic statements),..
> 
> As for language etc.. Funny how I a non Pashtun can understand Pashto and Pashtun much clearly than your Uzbek,Hazara or Tajik overlords..





Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you


let me ask you this, if you are so anti Pakistan, what the hell you doing among us here? get your a..s out and make a Afghani fourm and btch there....


----------



## Kandahari

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Kandahari. Even the ISI generals you people hate were Pashtuns . Gen Waheed Gul,Gen Kakar,Gen Durrani etc..



What's your point? 
there's paid off Pakistanis working for Afghanistan too... 
A Pashtun that can't speak Pashto without mixing Urdu or English into the sentence is not a true representative of a Pashtun.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard people from Balochistan hate them the most @DESERT FIGHTER is this true?



every body hates them now..and their are reasons behind that...if we had not endorsed these afghan refugees we would had faced things like terrorism , smuggling , rise in prices of properties and purchasing item , they do smuggling and interest based business and on top of that they dont pay taxes, they brought Kalashnikov culture with them, they are involved in thefting and kidnapping and the list goes on..what irritates me more is that they have taken alots of fake pakistani passports and fled to other countries where they are doing the same shit in the name of Pakistani national

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...



And what is shariah law ?

Does Afghanistan follow shariah ?

Is shariah all about amputating limbs ?


> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.



Murree brewery is owned by a Parsi or Zoarastrian businessman ..

How about you druggies ? You top the world in producing heroine,opium,Hashish .. Even the branded booze that comes to Pakistan is smuggled by afghans..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...
> 
> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.




This is a classic example of *Long Distance Leadership (LDL)*.

I'd actually take you more seriously if you were sitting in Afghanistan. You live in US where alcohol is available on every street corner and supermarkets. Get real, bro.


----------



## TMA

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...
> 
> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.


Please worry about your country. Let Pakistanis worry about theirs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jawad iqbal said:


> every body hates them now..and their are reasons behind that...if we had not endorsed these afghan refugees we would had faced things like terrorism , smuggling , rise in prices of properties and purchasing item , they do smuggling and interest based business and on top of that they dont pay taxes, they brought Kalashnikov culture with them, they are involved in thefting and kidnapping and the list goes on..what irritates me more is that they have taken alots of fake pakistani passports and fled to other countries where they are doing the same shit in the name of Pakistani national




I'm from Quetta and just like Peshawar these people aka "kabulis" are hates for being degenerate criminals ... There is a saying that a kabuli will shoot his own brother for 50rs!

Nobody likes to even rent them houses because they are thought to be dirty and into crimes...
Similar is the case in Peshawar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...
> 
> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.



Pakistan isn't quote on quote Islamic like Saudi , Iran or Afghanistan where you will only find women in burqas and people getting jailed just because they ran away and wanted to marry . Pakistani society in a way is more moderate and should be rightly so .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> What good is sharia court if your laws are not based on shariah? The law in Pakistan is left by your British forefathers, British law...
> 
> Yes allow Christian's Hindus etc to practice their religion but how does a Muslim make alcohol and call themselves a Islamic republic??!!! It's haram to make, sale or drink alcohol. Yet you boast about being a great Islamic country.




look whos talking..major exporters of druggs..following western laws since they dont have their own govt or constitution.exporters of prostitution and terrorism. even their ANA steals from their people


----------



## haviZsultan

Kandahari said:


> Panjabi, pashtana laka ta estamalwi Che pa Afghanistan de patow waki. That is why nothing is left.... Soviet Russia had the largest economy but it did them no good, they fell to Afghanistan...
> might want to ask your neeka how many of your people came to Afghanistan in the 60-70s to get their higher education for free!
> 
> Hahaha Pashto is a national language in Pakistan? What a fool, Khar darwagh!!! Ta Pashtun na ye, hafa na shay, sta mama gan haatman Panjabi wa. Pakistani yawazi daghsi Beyghairat de awo Khar darwagh waye. Zabar I will PM you


Sta sa problem da?

@A-Team this is what I mentioned earlier and now you have living, breathing proof in Kandahari. The problem isn't Pakistan's support for Taliban is it? Its much deeper with core reasons under the tip of the iceburg

Afghans have a lust for the northern provinces of Pakistan and anyone who disagrees becomes "Panjabi". Even in Afghan education the teachers seem to be living in Duranni times claiming northern Pakistani territories while you barely have control over the Tajiks Uzbeks and Hazaras some of whom want succession.

Farsi is the national language of Afghanistan, pashto is not even understood and the Pashtuns are losing pashto in favor of Dari and Farsi and people like Kandahari have the nerve to tell our us true pashtuns who have saved pashtun culture, film, language and embroidary by being economically superior and resisting Russian invasion and hosting 3 million Afghan nationals the majority of them fellow Pashtuns that we are impure. Look at the level of delusion here.

Lets note though even Ahmed Shah Abdali was born in Multan and Pakistani pashtuns are 30 million ad Afghan 14 million. We can claim all the history of Pashtuns if we want but we are willing to share history and culture with Afghanistan. In the early years of Pakistan we offered the Afghans a union with Pakistan but being the fanatics that some Afghans are they refused the idea because Pashtuns would become a minority. This ethnic chauvinism is one of the many reasons for the downfall of Afghan society.

And Kandahar Pashtuns of Pakistan have nothing to hide from non-pashtuns here. Speak in english so all can understand your divide and rule policies and your chauvinism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan_21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm from Quetta and just like Peshawar these people aka "kabulis" are hates for being degenerate criminals ... There is a saying that a kabuli will shoot his own brother for 50rs!
> 
> Nobody likes to even rent them houses because they are thought to be dirty and into crimes...
> Similar is the case in Peshawar..



In Abbotabad they usually start with selling their carpets at 5000 rupees and then finally settle for selling it at 100 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> What's your point?
> there's paid off Pakistanis working for Afghanistan too...
> A Pashtun that can't speak Pashto without mixing Urdu or English into the sentence is not a true representative of a Pashtun.



And an afghani refugee livin in USA who speaks more Dari than Pashto is a representative of Pakistans second largest ethnic group ?


Two pages back they were making fun of your Pashto and "sha sha"... Not much of an expert in Pashto yourself are you ?



Khan_21 said:


> In Abbotabad they usually start with selling their carpets at 5000 rupees and then finally settle for selling it at 100 .





Yeah I once bought a radio for 80ra .. He started at 2000 ... It's made in Germany he told me lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> What's your point?
> there's paid off Pakistanis working for Afghanistan too...
> A Pashtun that can't speak Pashto without mixing Urdu or English into the sentence is not a true representative of a Pashtun.



for the last..if u r so much anti pakistani..why dont u return the fake Pakistani passport on which u traveled to U.S.why dont u stop begging for donated wheat and eatables from Pakistan..why dont u stop sending ur ill people to Pakistan for free treatment. why ur people are not going back to ur own mighty country of afghanistan..why ur not taking them back??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haviZsultan said:


> Sta sa problem da?
> 
> @A-Team this is what I mentioned earlier and now you have living, breathing proof in Kandahari. Afghans have a lust for the northern provinces of Pakistan and anyone who disagrees becomes "Panjabi". Even in Afghan education the teachers seem to be living in Duranni times claiming northern Pakistani territories while you barely have control over the Tajiks Uzbeks and Hazaras some of whom want succession.
> 
> Farsi is the national language of Afghanistan, pashto is not even understood and the Pashtuns are losing pashto in favor of Dari and Farsi and people like Kandahari have the nerve to tell our us true pashtuns who have saved pashtun culture, film, language and embroidary by being economically superior and resisting Russian invasion and hosting 3 million Afghan nationals the majority of them fellow Pashtuns that we are impure. Look at the level of delusion here.
> 
> Lets note though even Ahmed Shah Abdali was born in Multan and Pakistani pashtuns are 30 million ad Afghan 14 million. We can claim all the history of Pashtuns if we want but we are willing to share history and culture with Afghanistan. In the early years of Pakistan we offered the Afghans a union with Pakistan but being the fanatics that some Afghans are they refused the idea because Pashtuns would become a minority. This ethnic chauvinism is one of the many reasons for the downfall of Afghan society.
> 
> And Kandahar Pashtuns of Pakistan have nothing to hide from non-pashtuns here. Speak in english so all can understand your divide and rule policies and your chauvinism.



I can understand and speak some Pashto too (due to family)... But once you switch on afghan tv channels all I hear is dari/farsi or "pashtofied Farsi".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

somebozo said:


> Here comes a false flagger!



He is not a false flagger but a typical afghan. Its just that Pakistanis are too dumb to notice their hatred which originates from their claim over half of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad iqbal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm from Quetta and just like Peshawar these people aka "kabulis" are hates for being degenerate criminals ... There is a saying that a kabuli will shoot his own brother for 50rs!
> 
> Nobody likes to even rent them houses because they are thought to be dirty and into crimes...
> Similar is the case in Peshawar..



yes and i am strictly against endorsing anymore of these..god forbid what was going in mind of zia ul haq when he gave refuge to these people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Kandahari. Even the accent you speak is more "farsiban" than Pashtun.... 

I thought our Balochistani Pashtuns had a softer dialect but damn you guy talk like women.. Persian women.



Jawad iqbal said:


> yes and i am strictly against endorsing anymore of these..god forbid what was going in mind of zia ul haq when he gave refuge to these people..



He was a pan Islamic dickhead...


----------



## Kandahari

PAK_MyRoots said:


> you talking to us today being proud afghan is because of pakistan. otherwise your name would have ben Kalashnikov something, cause Pakistan saved your ancestors from soviet. so next time when you open your mouth, say thank you to Pakistan...



I have a video of your PM thanking Afghanistan for saving Pakistan from the soviets... unfortunately my post count is too low to post links.


----------



## Khan_21

haviZsultan said:


> Sta sa problem da?
> 
> @A-Team this is what I mentioned earlier and now you have living, breathing proof in Kandahari. Afghans have a lust for the northern provinces of Pakistan and anyone who disagrees becomes "Panjabi". Even in Afghan education the teachers seem to be living in Duranni times claiming northern Pakistani territories while you barely have control over the Tajiks Uzbeks and Hazaras some of whom want succession.
> 
> Farsi is the national language of Afghanistan, pashto is not even understood and the Pashtuns are losing pashto in favor of Dari and Farsi and people like Kandahari have the nerve to tell our us true pashtuns who have saved pashtun culture, film, language and embroidary by being economically superior and resisting Russian invasion and hosting 3 million Afghan nationals the majority of them fellow Pashtuns that we are impure. Look at the level of delusion here.
> 
> Lets note though even Ahmed Shah Abdali was born in Multan and Pakistani pashtuns are 30 million ad Afghan 14 million. We can claim all the history of Pashtuns if we want but we are willing to share history and culture with Afghanistan. In the early years of Pakistan we offered the Afghans a union with Pakistan but being the fanatics that some Afghans are they refused the idea because Pashtuns would become a minority. This ethnic chauvinism is one of the many reasons for the downfall of Afghan society.
> 
> And Kandahar Pashtuns of Pakistan have nothing to hide from non-pashtuns here. Speak in english so all can understand your divide and rule policies and your chauvinism.



All I can say is that deep inside they have developed a deep jealousy for Pakistan . Get this amazing stat . Out of the $ 17 billion afghan economy half of it is from drugs . That means real economy is somewhere around $ 9-10 billion .  . I wonder why don't afghans use all their ghairat and pride in making something for their people ? . @Kandahari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I can understand and speak some Pashto too (due to family)... But once you switch on afghan tv channels all I hear is dari/farsi or "pashtofied Farsi".


I agree. Its surprising. Look at what is going on in their home with their own culture and they come to Pakistani pashtuns with their superiority mindset. Shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> I have a video of your PM thanking Afghanistan for saving Pakistan from the soviets... unfortunately my post count is too low to post links.



A lot of politicians say a lot of crap to save their Arse... Our politicians are hardly role models .. Quiet the opposite..


----------



## saiyan0321

Just to make it clear. Pakistan law is heavily Islamic law. At the start we had British law but as we went forward, Islamic law has taken great roots and right now has greater Islamic identity than British law. The qanoon e shahadat law is based upon Islamic law, hudood laws, divorce laws, has mehr laws and in fact pakistan jurisprudence has Islamic law for all sects which means that a shia can get tried and demand justice in accordance with shia law. The court hierarchy is indeed western but the law practiced is Islamic in its nature. 

Infact we are an Islamic country that have defined Muslim definition as well as constitutionally the parliament cannot pass any law that contradicts Islamic law system. 

I think we have done wonderfully creating a mix where majority is Islamic whilst the shade of British is still retained. 

As for minorities. Islam provides complete protection to minorities and allows them to practice their religion freely without any hindrances. That is islam and if we have the largest cross or churches, temples or gurdwaras then it's our pride that we have protected our minorities as per islam and we are NOT ttp, Taliban or Isis unlike a certain country at our west. Our minorities are to be protected and will be protected. 


As for brewery. In CRPC there is complete penal code law about drinking for Muslims which is a punishable crime. Only non Muslims are allowed to drink and that too not in public. At one time we used to export the murree beer and earned billions but that is off and unlikely to restart again. 

This is a pretty Muslim country.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haviZsultan said:


> I agree. Its surprising. Look at what is going on in their home with their own culture and they come to Pakistani pashtuns with their superiority mindset. Shameful.



In Peshawar they love to claim "we are the same people" and the locals still call em "kabuli" majars..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kandahari

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Kandahari. Even the accent you speak is more "farsiban" than Pashtun....
> 
> I thought our Balochistani Pashtuns had a softer dialect but damn you guy talk like women.. Persian women.
> .




I speak kandahari Pashto which is also spoken in Quetta. Pashtuns have more in common culture wise with farsiban than panjabis.


----------



## jupiter2007

Jawad iqbal said:


> no more refugees..they are a damage to our economy we people from kpk are thinking about to send the existing back



We have too many issues in the country. We have to find solution to all these problem we are facing. Majority of these are not new.

1) Corruption: Laws and implementation of laws to prevent corruption.
2) FATA : Should have been resolved in 80s.
Should now be merged into KPK.
3)Political System: Parliamentarian system has not worked for Pakistan. Need a new system with promote decenterlization.
4) Exterimism
5) Education system.
6) and many more.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

jupiter2007 said:


> We have too many issues in the country. We have to find solution to all these problem we are facing. Majority of these are not new.
> 
> 1) Corruption: Laws and implementation of laws to prevent corruption.
> 2) FATA : Should have been resolved in 80s.
> Should now be merged into KPK.
> 3)Political System: Parliamentarian system has not worked for Pakistan. Need a new system with promote decenterlization.
> 4) Exterimism
> 5) Education system.
> 6) and many more.



yea we desperately need political reforms .


----------



## mikkix

Indiot false flagger using afghan flag, pakistan will be the bufferzone and we pakistanis can destroy india after sitting in afghanistan. this will be the correct military mathematics.


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> I speak kandahari Pashto which is also spoken in Quetta. Pashtuns have more in common culture wise with farsiban than panjabis.



keep your cultural shit to yourself.we dont just have punjabi here.we also have balochi and sindhee..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> I speak kandahari Pashto which is also spoken in Quetta. Pashtuns have more in common culture wise with farsiban than panjabis.



Guess what .. Even Panjab isn't heterogeneous.. Plenty of Pashtuns in Panjab .. Apart from Panjabi speaking Panjabi settlers.. Etc..

As for relating.. We are all Pakistani and related.


Meanwhile you and your farsiban serve massacring eachother just a decade back !

Not just massacres but genocides..


----------



## mikkix

by the way i am no way nearer to be called pukhtun or afghan


----------



## Kabira

Guys Kandahari is Afghani troll from PF, "Iblis_Efreetzai". Take this in to account before insulting afghans in general. The regular afghan members like A-team and Malang are not trolls.


----------



## haviZsultan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In Peshawar they love to claim "we are the same people" and the locals still call em "kabuli" majars..


The reputation of Afghan nationals as crooks, criminals, drug and weapon smugglers is self-made. The good Afghans end up being the victim of these haughty and arrogant ones. Its unfortunate that Afghanistan is on a collision course with us when we have a common interest in defeating the Taliban.



save_ghenda said:


> Guys Kandahari is Afghan troll from PF, "Iblis_Efreetzai". Take this in to account before insulting afghans in general. The regular afghan members like A-team and Malang are not trolls.


You follow the site? If I know about the identity of that traitor Karachi I will reveal it to the world. He insults our punjabi brothers, insults Pakistan and abuses anyone who tries to defend Pakistan. His insults to Pakistan are so severe that I am shocked. This is why muhajirs have such a bad reputation in Pakistan-never defend the country but be involved in all sorts of ethnic chauvinism. Altaf and his insults are common things. A lot of our muhajir relatives know Altaf is a traitor but still vote for him. Its shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Jawad iqbal said:


> yea we desperately need political reforms .



We need a lot of reforms actually. Educational reforms, health reforms, taxation reforms, court reforms ( decisions take way too much time. Even the simpler cases especially civil property cases), anti corruption reforms. 

The positive is that these issues are in the highlight and reformative steps are being taken albeit slowly. Very slowly. The economy of pakistan is rising and this is the perfect opportunity to catapult ourselves forward and we can't do if we have to take care and feed 3 million refugees and take care of a porous border. We must repatriate the refugees and build border controls so that movement is checked. For 35 years we have bore the brunt of refugees and for 70 years we have bore the horror of porous border with the most volatile and unstable country in the world. We just can't play around anymore and take it easy. 

Control the border as much as we can, repatriate the refugees and bring reforms into FATA ( which has hit a frw road blocks for the govt as the students, the analysts, the politician s and intelligentsia of FATA want a merger but the tribal elders don't).


----------



## Kandahari

saiyan0321 said:


> Just to make it clear. Pakistan law is heavily Islamic law. At the start we had British law but as we went forward, Islamic law has taken great roots and right now has greater Islamic identity than British law. The qanoon e shahadat law is based upon Islamic law, hudood laws, divorce laws, has mehr laws and in fact pakistan jurisprudence has Islamic law for all sects which means that a shia can get tried and demand justice in accordance with shia law. The court hierarchy is indeed western but the law practiced is *Islamic in its nature. *
> 
> Infact we are an Islamic country that have defined Muslim definition as well as constitutionally the parliament cannot pass any law that contradicts Islamic law system.
> 
> I think we have done wonderfully creating a mix where majority is Islamic whilst the *shade of British is still retained. *
> 
> As for minorities. Islam provides complete protection to minorities and allows them to practice their religion freely without any hindrances. That is islam and if we have the largest cross or churches, temples or gurdwaras then it's our pride that we have protected our minorities as per islam and we are NOT ttp, Taliban or Isis unlike a certain country at our west. Our minorities are to be protected and will be protected.
> 
> 
> As for brewery. In CRPC there is complete penal code law about drinking for Muslims which is a punishable crime. Only non Muslims are allowed to drink and that too not in public. At one time we used to export the murree beer and earned billions but that is off and unlikely to restart again.
> 
> This is a pretty Muslim country.




So as you have mentioned the laws in Pakistan are not completely Islamic and shariah. This still having British law... why would there even be British law if Pakistan was created by Muslims for the reason of Islam.

Eh I've heard a lot about the bars and clubs in Islamabad... murree brewery was created by British and continues to be run by "Muslims" if you can call them that.


----------



## Spring Onion

Kandahari said:


> There is no such thing as a Pakistani Pashtun. *How does someone's nationality come before their ethnicity?* A Pakistani living in Britian would be a Pakistani Britian, not a British Pakistani. A Pashtun living in Pakistan is a Pashtun Pakistani or Afghan pakistani.
> 
> Pashtuns share nothing in common as culture is concerned with Panjabi or Sindhis etc.



 you know if you were even an Afghanistani you would have known how does nationality come before ethnicity .

But it seems you are not even an Afghanistani what to say about being an Afghan.


----------



## Kabira

haviZsultan said:


> You follow the site? If I know about the identity of that traitor Karachi I will reveal it to the world. He insults our punjabi brothers, insults Pakistan and abuses anyone who tries to defend Pakistan. His insults to Pakistan are so severe that I am shocked. This is why muhajirs have such a bad reputation in Pakistan-never defend the country but be involved in all sorts of ethnic chauvinism. Altaf and his insults are common things. A lot of our muhajir relatives know Altaf is a traitor but still vote for him. Its shameful.



I used to post some time ago but not anymore. Don't take troll karachi too seriously, its all in good fun


----------



## Jawad iqbal

haviZsultan said:


> The reputation of Afghan nationals as crooks, criminals, drug and weapon smugglers is self-made. The good Afghans end up being the victim of these haughty and arrogant ones. Its unfortunate that Afghanistan is on a collision course with us when we have a common interest in defeating the Taliban.
> 
> 
> You follow the site? If I know about the identity of that traitor Karachi I will reveal it to the world. He insults our punjabi brothers, insults Pakistan and abuses anyone who tries to defend Pakistan. His insults to Pakistan are so severe that I am shocked. This is why muhajirs have such a bad reputation in Pakistan-never defend the country but be involved in all sorts of ethnic chauvinism. Altaf and his insults are common things. A lot of our muhajir relatives know Altaf is a traitor but still vote for him. Its shameful.



last incidents reported : the truck or vehicles they hired to bring their families back to afghanistan, upon reaching afghanistan they beat and kiiled the owner , drivers of vehicles so drivers from Pakistan refused to go with them. Army had to step in and as a provision army keeps a person from afghan family going back until the Pakistani drivers reaches back or give em a confirmation call that hes at a safe location and they can release the afghani now!


----------



## Kandahari

Khan_21 said:


> All I can say is that deep inside they have developed a deep jealousy for Pakistan . Get this amazing stat . Out of the $ 17 billion afghan economy half of it is from drugs . That means real economy is somewhere around $ 9-10 billion .  . I wonder why don't afghans use all their ghairat and pride in making something for their people ? . @Kandahari



Your people won't allow us, by sending your suicide bombers over the "border". Everytime we build something your govt sends a bag of amonium nitrate...



Jawad iqbal said:


> keep your cultural shit to yourself.we dont just have punjabi here.we also have balochi and sindhee..



I'll kept the culture shit to myself as long as one of your idiot brothers doesn't say Pashtun culture and Pakistani/India culture have commonalities.


----------



## saiyan0321

Kandahari said:


> So as you have mentioned the laws in Pakistan are not completely Islamic and shariah. This still having British law... why would there even be British law if Pakistan was created by Muslims for the reason of Islam.
> 
> Eh I've heard a lot about the bars and clubs in Islamabad... murree brewery was created by British and continues to be run by "Muslims" if you can call them that.



Quite simply bcz the entire region of the subcontinent was under British law. That means laws, precedents, studies of laws was entirely British. In this journey of 70 years the once dominant British law has been reduced to a shadow and the once non existent Islamic law is now the basic and core structure of pakistan law. Infact majority of our law system is now derived from Islamic law. As times pass by British law will die its natural death if not kept to a bare minimum for past precedents which are very true for pakistan bcz remember pakistan is the inheritor of Britain and all the precedents and case laws that British delivered during their stay in the subcontinent.

You can't do it on a snap. These things take time as is the phasing out of English. Its a slow process but Urdu is slowly becoming more dominant as a national bridge language over the previous english as well as the office language. The process will take time but it will be done.

As for murree brewery. As I mentioned alcohol is only allowed for non Muslims as we being Muslims respect non Muslims and their religion which is the heart and soul of islam. Minority rights is what differentiates islam from many other religions. Alcohol consumption by a Muslim is illegal and punishable under CRPC drinking which is described as shurb in pakistan penal code under section 6 and is covered by section 6-11 which covers not only drinking but also intoxicants such as drugs.

Do you know that punishment for drinking in hadd ( sec 8) in Pakistan Law is 80 stripes for an adult ( adult definition under section 2a) and the proof under section 9 is confession or witness statement where the witness must be Muslim, adult, and must satisfy the court that he is in accordance with tazkiyat al shahood which is truthful and abstains from major sins.

And sec 11 covers tazir as well and it can also prosecute non Muslims even non Muslim non citizens of pakistan if they drink in public..

That's pretty Islamic.


----------



## Kandahari

save_ghenda said:


> Guys Kandahari is Afghani troll from PF, "Iblis_Efreetzai". Take this in to account before insulting afghans in general. The regular afghan members like A-team and Malang are not trolls.



Of course I'm Afghan, hence my name and my Pashto replies. However I am not this person you claim I am. Nice assumption based off nothing.



PAK_MyRoots said:


> you talking to us today being proud afghan is because of pakistan. otherwise your name would have ben Kalashnikov something, cause Pakistan saved your ancestors from soviet. so next time when you open your mouth, say thank you to Pakistan...



Watch this and let's see how your comment changes

https://instagram.com/p/BHM9pOAAnCk/


----------



## Khan_21

Kandahari said:


> So as you have mentioned the laws in Pakistan are not completely Islamic and shariah. This still having British law... why would there even be British law if Pakistan was created by Muslims for the reason of Islam.
> 
> *Eh I've heard a lot about the bars and clubs in Islamabad*... murree brewery was created by British and continues to be run by "Muslims" if you can call them that.



Maybe you should come to Islamabad and we will discuss your philosophies of who is a true pashtun over a few cocktails ? How does that sound  . Its one of the most beautiful capitals in the world . You will forget all about the miseries back home . 



Kandahari said:


> Your people won't allow us, by sending your suicide bombers over the "border". Everytime we build something your govt sends a bag of amonium nitrate...
> .



Mate America has spend like $ 110 billion on Afghanistan and it still looks like a country in stone age . You know why ? Because you are the most corrupt people in the world . 

http://news.sky.com/story/what-are-the-10-most-corrupt-countries-10277080

*1. North Korea and Somalia (tied)*
*2. Afghanistan*
*3. Sudan*
*4. Angola and South Sudan (tied)*
*5. Iraq and Libya (tied)*
*6. Haiti, Guinea-Bissau and Venezuela (tied)*
*7. Eritrea, Syria, Turkmenistan and Yemen (tied)*
*8. Uzbekistan*
*9. Burundi, Cambodia and Zimbabwe (tied)*
*10. Chad, Democratic Republic of Congo, Myanmar (tied)*

So all this you building and us destroying it is a load of bullocks .


----------



## Jawad iqbal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1826472067586753





eye opener for you @Kandahari


----------



## haviZsultan

Kandahari said:


> Your people won't allow us, by sending your suicide bombers over the "border". Everytime we build something your govt sends a bag of amonium nitrate...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kept the culture shit to myself as long as one of your idiot brothers doesn't say Pashtun culture and Pakistani/India culture have commonalities.


The "huge" cultural differences between Afghans/Pashtuns and Punjabi/Muhajirs are nothing but a mere fairy tale. Pashtuns have always had a link with the subcontinent though it is true that for most of the time it has been from a ruling position (where pashtuns are ruling) Suri, Lodhi, Ghaznavid, Ghorid, Durrani all had lands in Indian subcontinent. Just because of the fight between mughals and pashtun tribes and fight between sikh empire (Ranjit Singh) and Muslim pashtuns does not mean history is all black and white.

Pir Roshan was an Ansari, possibly linked to my own family and his real name was Bayazid Ansari. He was a pashtun though Ansari is usually non pashtun surname which Luffy has been mean to point out. This is this one link between pashtuns and punjabis/muhajirs. Then there pashtuns in Mughal army as well. Mahabbat Khan was one of them. Rehman Baba was also born in mughal times and favored the mughals unlike Khushal Khan Khattak. But lets forget the past.

Currently and since before 47 there have been pashtuns who speak only urdu or those who have been settled east of the indus river. UP has a large population of pashtuns in many regions including Fatehpur. Rohillas are one such group of Pashtuns who adopted urdu as their national language. 30% of all urdu speakers have pashtun roots.

Pashtuns have a historic role in the region and a bond between Pakistani ethnic groups exists and has existed since 47. The first bond is of nationhood. The other is of religion and the last is of working together for more than 60+ years. As we intermingle we have adopted each others culture. This is impossible in Afghanistan because the ethnic groups are at each others necks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A-Team

haviZsultan said:


> Sta sa problem da?
> 
> @A-Team this is what I mentioned earlier and now you have living, breathing proof in Kandahari. The problem isn't Pakistan's support for Taliban is it? Its much deeper with core reasons under the tip of the iceburg
> 
> Afghans have a lust for the northern provinces of Pakistan and anyone who disagrees becomes "Panjabi". Even in Afghan education the teachers seem to be living in Duranni times claiming northern Pakistani territories while you barely have control over the Tajiks Uzbeks and Hazaras some of whom want succession.
> 
> Farsi is the national language of Afghanistan, pashto is not even understood and the Pashtuns are losing pashto in favor of Dari and Farsi and people like Kandahari have the nerve to tell our us true pashtuns who have saved pashtun culture, film, language and embroidary by being economically superior and resisting Russian invasion and hosting 3 million Afghan nationals the majority of them fellow Pashtuns that we are impure. Look at the level of delusion here.
> 
> Lets note though even Ahmed Shah Abdali was born in Multan and Pakistani pashtuns are 30 million ad Afghan 14 million. We can claim all the history of Pashtuns if we want but we are willing to share history and culture with Afghanistan. In the early years of Pakistan we offered the Afghans a union with Pakistan but being the fanatics that some Afghans are they refused the idea because Pashtuns would become a minority. This ethnic chauvinism is one of the many reasons for the downfall of Afghan society.
> 
> And Kandahar Pashtuns of Pakistan have nothing to hide from non-pashtuns here. Speak in english so all can understand your divide and rule policies and your chauvinism.



Well @Kandahari seems to be a new member here on PDF, and he seems to stirred quite a bit controversy over here, judging by the amount of angry comments thrown at each other.

Anyways let us keep our arguments civil and be respectful towards one another.

PDF should be a place to learn from one another, learn to listen to opposing views and respond in respectful manner.

/ Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

Jawad iqbal said:


> .



Dagha sta da para de.


----------



## Khan_21

saiyan0321 said:


> Quite simply bcz the entire region of the subcontinent was under British law. That means laws, precedents, studies of laws was entirely British. In this journey of 70 years the once dominant British law has been reduced to a shadow and the once non existent Islamic law is now the basic and core structure of pakistan law. Infact majority of our law system is now derived from Islamic law. As times pass by British law will die its natural death if not kept to a bare minimum for past precedents which are very true for pakistan bcz remember pakistan is the inheritor of Britain and all the precedents and case laws that British delivered during their stay in the subcontinent.
> 
> You can't do it on a snap. These things take time as is the phasing out of English. Its a slow process but Urdu is slowly becoming more dominant as a national bridge language over the previous english as well as the office language. The process will take time but it will be done.
> 
> As for murree brewery. As I mentioned alcohol is only allowed for non Muslims as we being Muslims respect non Muslims and their religion which is the heart and soul of islam. Minority rights is what differentiates islam from many other religions. Alcohol consumption by a Muslim is illegal and punishable under CRPC drinking which is described as shurb in pakistan penal code under section 6 and is covered by section 6-11 which covers not only drinking but also intoxicants such as drugs.
> 
> Do you know that punishment for drinking in hadd ( sec 8) in Pakistan Law is 80 stripes for an adult ( adult definition under section 2a) and the proof under section 9 is confession or witness statement where the witness must be Muslim, adult, and must satisfy the court that he is in accordance with tazkiyat al shahood which is truthful and abstains from major sins.
> 
> And sec 11 covers tazir as well and it can also prosecute non Muslims even non Muslim non citizens of pakistan if they drink in public..
> 
> That's pretty Islamic.



TBH nobody gets punished for drinking alcohol or sleeping with a girl in Pakistan. This isn't Saudi Arabia or Iran . Neither are we living in Zia's era . Many areas of Islamabad and Lahore are unislamic and the govt knows about it . Pakistan isn't your typical Islamic country .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Your people won't allow us, by sending your suicide bombers over the "border". Everytime we build something your govt sends a bag of amonium nitrate...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kept the culture shit to myself as long as one of your idiot brothers doesn't say Pashtun culture and Pakistani/India culture have commonalities.



i am representative of pashtuns here..u dont even know ur own breed properly.so keep ur shit to urself..


----------



## A-Team

Jawad iqbal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1826472067586753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eye opener for you @Kandahari



This guy makes some pretty good programs. Kudos to him for touching real issues in the society.



Kandahari said:


> Dagha sta da para de.



Peera, welcome to PDF, seems you have stirred quite a bit of controversy over here, patience my friend 

Anyways I for one of the opinion that we Afghans must let go of this historical linkages if you will, an individual which is loyal to the Afghan state supersede whatever linguistic or cultural linkages we have with others.

An Afghan Tajik, Uzbek, Hazara is much closer to an Afghan Pakhtoon then say a Pakhtoo speaking Pakistani. Pakhtoons across the Durand Line are loyal to the Pakistani constitution /state and thus its our duty to draw a line on where our interests lie.

lar-aw-bar is just a fiction at this moment.

You are welcome to disagree 

/Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

haviZsultan said:


> The reputation of Afghan nationals as crooks, criminals, drug and weapon smugglers is self-made. The good Afghans end up being the victim of these haughty and arrogant ones. Its unfortunate that Afghanistan is on a collision course with us when we have a common interest in defeating the Taliban.
> 
> 
> You follow the site? If I know about the identity of that traitor Karachi I will reveal it to the world. He insults our punjabi brothers, insults Pakistan and abuses anyone who tries to defend Pakistan. His insults to Pakistan are so severe that I am shocked. This is why muhajirs have such a bad reputation in Pakistan-never defend the country but be involved in all sorts of ethnic chauvinism. Altaf and his insults are common things. A lot of our muhajir relatives know Altaf is a traitor but still vote for him. Its shameful.




His approach might be wrong but there are some fundamental issues in Sindh which needs to be resolve. Sindh province should be split into 2 but not based on ethnicity, rather it's a requirement for management of the resouces and people. But before we get into a discussion of new provinces, we need to decenterlize the power to district/metro level.
I have already written about different responsiblities of district and Metro, and how they should be divided.This will certainly reduce the size of federal/centeral government, and in some cases even reduce the size of provincial government.

To improve the law and order siutation in Katachi and after Altaf Hussian speech, Pakistani government should have banned MQM, but our corrupt politicians are trying to save each other.


----------



## saiyan0321

Khan_21 said:


> TBH nobody gets punished for drinking alcohol or sleeping with a girl in Pakistan. This isn't Saudi Arabia or Iran . Neither are we living in Zia's era . Many areas of Islamabad and Lahore are unislamic and the govt knows about it . Pakistan isn't your typical Islamic country .



Actuay nobody cares around here. Action can be taken as law exists and case can be made but who is going to go into court of law for some guy drinking. The process is long and will require witnesses and all that hubbab and court fees, lawyer fees and all that. Nobody bothers but there is law in pakistan and bcz of that nobody does it in the open and those that do it in secret are not informed.... 


The thing I was pointing is that pakistan does have Islamic law and pakistan law is largely Islamic law. The strictness found in countries like Iran and Arabia are more tolerant. 

I personally despite all its flaws pakistan jurisprudence is very unique. We have shades of British yet are largely Islamic law whilst allowing all sects to receive justice in accordance to their own justist law. That's pretty amazing. We need reforms but the positive must be appreciated. 

Have you ever seen anyone getting lashes as punishment? :p :p :p law is their to support that punishment but its not given. :p


----------



## Jawad iqbal

A-Team said:


> This guy makes some pretty good programs. Kudos to him for touching real issues in the society.
> 
> 
> 
> Peera, welcome to PDF, seems you have stirred quite a bit of controversy over here, patience my friend
> 
> Anyways I for one of the opinion that we Afghans must let go of this historical linkages if you will, an individual which is loyal to the Afghan state supersede whatever linguistic or cultural linkages we have with others.
> 
> An Afghan Tajik, Uzbek, Hazara is much closer to an Afghan Pakhtoon then say a Pakhtoo speaking Pakistani. Pakhtoons across the Durand Line are loyal to the Pakistani constitution and thus its our duty to draw a line between on where our interests lie.
> 
> lar-aw-bar is just a fiction at this moment.
> 
> You are welcome to disagree
> 
> /Peace



sorry bro have grown up having afghans around me.but some butthurts like these give me cancer when ever they talk about Afghanistan and Pakistan like this..so when ever they brag to remind me of history ,ethnicity i feel like i need to remind them about some facts


----------



## MadDog

Kandahari said:


> Pashtuns have nothing in common with your people besides Islam if even that. We do not support you or you country. Who has feed you this nonsense? Northern alliance no longer exists, please speak in the present day.
> 
> The people that you have cultural commonalities is your motherland India.
> 
> Please prevent yourself from spreading such false info next time. Thanks



Pakistan's Pushtun population has similiarity with Afghanistan's Pushtun population, same with Pakistan's Punjabis and Indian Punjabis and Pakistan's Baloch and Iran's Baloch.
Overlapping of ethnic groups is common across the world, Kurdish population overlaps in Syria, Iraq and Turkey. Arabs overlap between Iraq and Iran. Its the same case across Europe.

National front wields significant position in corridors of power in Kabul and it is basically Northern Alliance revamped and given a new name. 

Personally I don't agree with the title of this thread, Afghanistan has acted as an adversary for Pakistan since its inception. Pakistan should focus on CPEC and use Xingjiang to acces Central Asia and cooperate with Iran in this project since Iran has officially requested joining CPEC. Afghanistan's quagmire is complex and won't be solved in the next few decades, it is better to circumvent it rather than have any kind of linkage with it.


----------



## Khan_21

saiyan0321 said:


> Actuay nobody cares around here. Action can be taken as law exists and case can be made but who is going to go into court of law for some guy drinking. The process is long and will require witnesses and all that hubbab and court fees, lawyer fees and all that. Nobody bothers but there is law in pakistan and bcz of that nobody does it in the open and those that do it in secret are not informed....
> 
> 
> The thing I was pointing is that pakistan does have Islamic law and pakistan law is largely Islamic law. The strictness found in countries like Iran and Arabia are more tolerant.
> 
> I personally despite all its flaws pakistan jurisprudence is very unique. We have shades of British yet are largely Islamic law whilst allowing all sects to receive justice in accordance to their own justist law. That's pretty amazing. We need reforms but the positive must be appreciated.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone getting lashes as punishment? :p :p :p law is their to support that punishment but its not given. :p



I don't feel like anyone drinking in Pakistan should be punished or made a big deal out it . We have bigger things to worry about . Our country is on the right track at the moment and we should be working to make it more prosperous rather than punishing people for wearing shorts , skirts or drinking . I don't think in current scenario anyone can be lashed . Media and civil society will take Govt to the cleaners . 

Most of the universities in Islamabad , Lahore , Karachi have similar parties to what you have abroad . But If they seem to enjoy that particular lifestyle then why bother ? People with Liberal /western life styles live in large numbers across our urban areas . As far as they ain't hurting anyone and minding their own business we shouldn't be worried .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Kandahari Tell me is Pashtun culture same as Mongol Hazara? Or is Pashtun culture same as Uzbeks? Or is Pashtun culture same as Turkmen? If you can explain that you might begin to carry some traction around here?

Please take time to explain this to me.

@A-Team You my friend are also invited in a intellecual discussion. Rational and reasoned discourse.


_Ps. I have met some Afghan Mongol Hazara and Uzbeks here in UK. Very interesting people._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Kaptaan said:


> @Kandahari Tell me is Pashtun culture same as Mongol Hazara? Or is Pashtun culture same as Uzbeks? Or is Pashtun culture same as Turkmen? If you can explain that you might begin to carry some traction around here?



 for those Afghanistanis who ran to EU and WEST by hook and by crook many using Pakistani identity well for them sitting abroad spewing venom against us, to them Uzebk/Hazara and Pashtuns are Afghans lolzz but when it comes to Pakistan they start playing ethnic card


----------



## somebozo

TMA said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I have met Afghan Pukhtoons who are fiercely anti Pakistan as well.



They started greater pukhtonistan..obviously they will be



Spring Onion said:


> for those Afghanistanis who ran to EU and WEST by hook and by crook many using Pakistani identity well for them sitting abroad spewing venom against us, to them Uzebk/Hazara and Pashtuns are Afghans lolzz but when it comes to Pakistan they start playing ethnic card



We must trace them down and get their asylum invalidated...


----------



## salarsikander

Kandahari said:


> hese all make Pakistan a true representative of Islam huh?


certainly it makes cave dwellers representatives of Islam who are involved in bachabazi then ?



Kandahari said:


> se are the two countries created by the British....around 1948.


I dont realize You afghan considered British as gods


----------



## Kandahari

salarsikander said:


> I dont realize You afghan considered British as gods



That's correct your British forefathers created Pakistan out of thin air. Not even god himself wanted the country to exist under the bogus pretext of Islam.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Spring Onion said:


> Afghanistanis


I have had dealings with many Mongol Hazara Afghans and others. I have not had any problems. Nice enough people but honestly they could have been Kazahks or Tatars from Russia as far as I was concerned. Some might have even got away walking in Japan. I have however no problems with them.













But what I take extreme issue with @Kandahari and I have tempered my reaction because of @A-Team is that he takes licence with the *ethnic cleavages *that exist in Pakistan between the differant ethnic groups in Pakistan. However he conveniently *overlooks* that there are bigger even bigger cleavages in Afghanistan between the ethnic groups.

Afghan in the strictest sense of the word means "Pashtuns" but if that is taken as literal meaning the Mongol Hazara suddenly become foreigners in their own land. If Afghan Pashtuns decide to shed all the other *garbage* [Mongol Hazara, Uzbeks, Turkmens, Aimak] that they have accreted then they @Kandahari would be justified in coming to Pakistan and asking we do the same. Until then your preaching something and living another. And that does not go I am afraid.

@A-Team Thoughts?


_Ps. Guys lets have proper discussion. This gives us real opportunity to get to grips with the matters raised. Let us see who will prevail. Let reason and discourse prevail._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salarsikander

Kandahari said:


> hat's correct your British forefathers created Pakistan out of thin air. Not even god himself wanted the country to exist under the bogus pretext of Islam.


Yes. You people were so muslims that your king refused to let in the movement that first came to Afghanistan, so much for being muslims. And yet after 50 years your people shamelessly came and the offspring of those whom you refused to seek refuge in your country, took you with open arms. Once an ungrateful will always remain an ungrateful.


----------



## Kandahari

Spring Onion said:


> for those Afghanistanis who ran to EU and WEST by hook and by crook many using Pakistani identity well for them sitting abroad spewing venom against us, to them Uzebk/Hazara and Pashtuns are Afghans lolzz but when it comes to Pakistan they start playing ethnic card



What a fool you are for using the term Afghanistani haha English being your first language I was expecting something else...

There's plenty of Pakistanis running to EU trying to disguise as Syrian or Afghan.

Afghan means Pashtun and it's written in history as well. It differs on how one uses the term Afghan, nationality or ethnicity.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kandahari said:


> Da panjab ghulama, pashtana tola da Afghanistan de. Afghanistan da pashtano mulk de. Tola pachaan da Afghanistan pashtana wa. Pakistan da Panjabi watan de, sta Pashto Pakistan la na mani. Hahaha pa Pakistan ke Pashto national language de ya na? Hahaha
> 
> Bey namoosa, sta neeka sa wu? Khpal tarikh de wuwaya. Laga study waka!


You haramkhor afghan have these deluded fantasies and mindset . You call Pashtun as slave of Punjabi simply because they are loyal to Pakistan and give middle finger to this shit loy assghnaistan or pashtunistan. You afghan pashtun consider Tajik, uzbek and hazara as afghan and consider them fellow countrymen but expect from Pakistani pashtoon to not live peacefully with others ethnic groups of Pakistan.

You haram khor always try to create this fitna or division between different ethnic groups of Pakistan tthas why i consider you satan are actually worse than Hindus. Pakistan is not punjabistan but its home of every ethnic group reside in there just like assghnaistan is home of not just pashtoon but tajik, uzebka nd hazara. Pashtuns are over represented in Pakistan politics, bureaucracy and the military both at the lower levels and amongst the elite. Pakistan national language is Urdu not Punjabi. Punjabi is regional language just like pashtoo, balochi, and kahsmiri..

Read this you dumb assghan who is obsessed with ethnic nationalism






http://www.pewglobal.org/2009/08/13...d-society/#most-say-they-are-pakistanis-first


----------



## A-Team

Kaptaan said:


> I have had dealings with many Mongol Hazara Afghans and others. I have not had any problems. Nice enough people but honestly they could have been Kazahks or Tatars from Russia as far as I was concerned. Some might have even got away walking in Japan. I have however no problems with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what I take extreme issue with @Kandahari and I have tempered my reaction because of @A-Team is that he takes licence with the *ethnic cleavages *that exist in Pakistan between the differant ethnic groups in Pakistan. However he conveniently *overlooks* that there are bigger even bigger cleavages in Afghanistan between the ethnic groups.
> 
> Afghan in the strictest sense of the word means "Pashtuns" but if that is taken as literal meaning the Mongol Hazara suddenly become foreigners in their own land. If Afghan Pashtuns decide to shed all the other *garbage* [Mongol Hazara, Uzbeks, Turkmens, Aimak] that they have accreted then they @Kandahari would be justified in coming to Pakistan and asking we do the same. Until then your preaching something and living another. And that does not go I am afraid.
> 
> @A-Team Thoughts?
> 
> 
> _Ps. Guys lets have proper discussion. This gives us real opportunity to get to grips with the matters raised. Let us see who will prevail. Let reason and discourse prevail._



I think this thread has been hijacked, pretty hard to have a sensible discussion here with the amount of insults being thrown around.

The 2 posts just above mine says the whole story sadly!
/Peace


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

A-Team said:


> I think this thread has been hijacked, pretty hard to have a sensible discussion here with the amount of insults being thrown around.
> 
> The 2 posts just above mine says the whole story sadly!
> /Peace


stop crying and first tell this idiot Qandhari to be sensible otherwise he will get the taste of his own medicine
you should not expect love form us when your fellow countryman create this fitna and division among Pakistani Muslims . Respect our country and identity and then we will be sensible with you


----------



## salarsikander

A-Team said:


> The 2 posts just above mine says the whole story sadly!


True. Truth bites


----------



## mikkix

beware of false flaggers indiots.


----------



## Kandahari

Kaptaan said:


> .
> 
> But what I take extreme issue with @Kandahari and I have tempered my reaction because of @A-Team is that he takes licence with the *ethnic cleavages *that exist in Pakistan between the differant ethnic groups in Pakistan. However he conveniently *overlooks* that there are bigger even bigger cleavages in Afghanistan between the ethnic groups.
> 
> Afghan in the strictest sense of the word means "Pashtuns" but if that is taken as literal meaning the Mongol Hazara suddenly become foreigners in their own land. If Afghan Pashtuns decide to shed all the other *garbage* [Mongol Hazara, Uzbeks, Turkmens, Aimak] that they have accreted then they @Kandahari would be justified in coming to Pakistan and asking we do the same. Until then your preaching something and living another. And that does not go I am afraid.
> 
> @A-Team Thoughts?
> 
> 
> _Ps. Guys lets have proper discussion. This gives us real opportunity to get to grips with the matters raised. Let us see who will prevail. Let reason and discourse prevail._




In Afghanistan we call these other groups by their names because that is were they came from. Tajik Uzbek etc. They are not native Afghans (Pashtuns). They are Afghan nationals because they've lived and fought for the country. When a Pashtun calls a hazara an Afghan, it's referring to their nationality not the ethnicity.


----------



## Kabira

Kandahari said:


> In Afghanistan we call these other groups by their names because that is were they came from. Tajik Uzbek etc. They are not native Afghans (Pashtuns). They are Afghan nationals because they've lived and fought for the country. When a Pashtun calls a hazara an Afghan, it's referring to their nationality not the ethnicity.



This is wrong Iblis beta, they are living in their own land. Most of so called Afghanistan belong to "non-afghans". You are just biggest ethnic minorty with 40% of pop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@A-Team My friend you need to tell this neanderthal that ethnic nationalism will rip our world apart. I think you know I am history fan and do lot of reading as hobby. Today we live in 2016. The borders are as they exist. Everything in our part of the world was shaped by Europeans. This is fact. India. Pakistan. Made in Britain. Afghanistan. Fabricated by Britain/Tsarist Russia. You read up on the borders being drawn by British/Russian officials and leaving Afghanistan as "buffer zone". We can look at this later in another thread.

Afghanistan norther boundary was fixed by British/Russian > http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/boundaries-iii

However what you need to explain to your uncouth countryman is that if ethnic nationalism along Afghan/Pashtun *pathway* took off it would follow a logical course where all Pashtuns from both sides of the border would join together, But then consider the Hazara Mongol? Why the hell should they stay in "Pashtunistan"? Ditto Uzbeks. Ditto Turkmen? Ditto Tajiks? Ditto Nuristani? As those people are *not* Afghans within the definition of ethnic nationalism.

On the other hand if you contrive that Hazara are Afghan in* national sense *and can be included in a confederated ethnic nationlism then the exact *same *argument can be made for Pakistan. We can also contrive that we each have ethnic groups but all are Pakistani. In other words there are two layers of existance.

Finally do explain to your countryman the bloodshed that would flow. Would Pashtunistan throw out the Hazara? Would K-PK throw out the Punjabi. What would happen to areas like Attock, Mianwali etc The populations do not have clean lines in Pakistan or Afghanistan. Would killing on mass scale take place. Do we really want that? Are we not suffered enough? Is this region not backward enough as it is?

Where are you going to draw the lines? And if you insist on our side of Durand there are only Pashtuns then by god we expect on other side of Durand to be clean and *pure *Pashtun zone. We do not want any dirt on other side either. Map below with the reality.

Have real good look at this. Pakistan and Afghanistan both are multi-ethnic countries.










Kandahari said:


> n Afghanistan we call these other groups


Ditto Pakistan. We all have differant ethnic groups but federated under one flag like you have differant ethnic groups federated under one flag.


I let @A-Team explain what I said. I think he is on the same page as me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kandahari said:


> In Afghanistan we call these other groups by their names because that is were they came from. Tajik Uzbek etc. They are not native Afghans (Pashtuns). They are Afghan nationals because they've lived and fought for the country. When a Pashtun calls a hazara an Afghan, it's referring to their nationality not the ethnicity.


you are proving this fact that people belong to different ethnic groups could have same nationality which is true for every country. If you are backing the creation of states based purely on ethnicity then why do you live in United states ? Go back to kabul where you will be surrounded by people sharing same language, ethnicity and religion


----------



## Kandahari

salarsikander said:


> Yes. You people were so muslims that your king refused to let in the movement that first came to Afghanistan, so much for being muslims. And yet after 50 years your people shamelessly came and the offspring of those whom you refused to seek refuge in your country, took you with open arms. Once an ungrateful will always remain an ungrateful.



Hahaha majority of the refugees lived in pashtun lands. Pakistan accepted billions in foreign aid for the refugees but stole the funds to build a bomb that is useless and will never be used unless you're a Kufar. Why would anyone accept a movement that seeks to divide two nations? Would you accept isis? I wouldn't doubt that your leaders would support them. Or how about Israel? They were created similarly to Pakistan, same plan, different religion, same cause/effect in the region.


----------



## Braith

Kaptaan said:


> I have had dealings with many Mongol Hazara Afghans and others. I have not had any problems. Nice enough people but honestly they could have been Kazahks or Tatars from Russia as far as I was concerned. Some might have even got away walking in Japan. I have however no problems with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what I take extreme issue with @Kandahari and I have tempered my reaction because of @A-Team is that he takes licence with the *ethnic cleavages *that exist in Pakistan between the differant ethnic groups in Pakistan. However he conveniently *overlooks* that there are bigger even bigger cleavages in Afghanistan between the ethnic groups.
> 
> Afghan in the strictest sense of the word means "Pashtuns" but if that is taken as literal meaning the Mongol Hazara suddenly become foreigners in their own land. If Afghan Pashtuns decide to shed all the other *garbage* [Mongol Hazara, Uzbeks, Turkmens, Aimak] that they have accreted then they @Kandahari would be justified in coming to Pakistan and asking we do the same. Until then your preaching something and living another. And that does not go I am afraid.
> 
> @A-Team Thoughts?
> 
> 
> _Ps. Guys lets have proper discussion. This gives us real opportunity to get to grips with the matters raised. Let us see who will prevail. Let reason and discourse prevail._


Actually the current Afghanistan is not the first state with this name in the history.....there was another independent state in the medieval times (13th century) which was called Afghanistan , the capital of which was Mastung (nowadays a district in Baluchistan)......eastward its boundary was extended to bhakkar town in Sindh (Sukkar, not to be confused with Punjab's bhakkar), which was an Afghan settlement in that period.......details about that state and its ruler are given in Tarikh-i-nama Herat written in 1322 A.D......the capital of that state was in nowadays Pakistan ! and it was ironically capital of Afghanistan.......and in 18th century, Peshawar of nowadays Pakistan was winter capital of Afghanistan.....

Pakistani extremists/ultra-nationalists want their Pashtun countrymen to dissociate themselves from their natural and historic identity of Afghan......those who refuse to shed it, are labelled 'ghadars' and are told to pack their bags and migrate to Afghanistan.......so these extremists are doing what Hindus do with Indian Muslims. Indian Muslims, whenever they express a softer stance for Pakistan, are labelled ghadar and are asked to migrate towards Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha majority of the refugees lived in pashtun lands. Pakistan accepted billions in foreign aid for the refugees but stole the funds to build a bomb that is useless and will never be used unless you're a Kufar. Why would anyone accept a movement that seeks to divide two nations? Would you accept isis? I wouldn't doubt that your leaders would support them. Or how about Israel? They were created similarly to Pakistan, same plan, different religion, same cause/effect in the region.


If pakistan stole Billions then by now none of the refugee should exist. Cause they would have got starved to death, but what do we see here, something opposite we see them here with big established businesses. 

LOL Comparing my forefather with ISIS ( The mad dog killers) Now is that how low can you get or even more? So, tell me where the Islam now?
Lol What Country ? When was India one ful country ? @Kaptaan Sire, Please gives the Map of British Raj India, the deluded Afghani seems to have forgotten the history.

So basically When it comes to Afghans the Islam is dead but when it comes to us The duty lies upon us ? By the way becoming world's most drug producing nation and with Bachabazi Culture Afghanistan is far away from becoming a nation let alone ISlamic for that matter



Kandahari said:


> Hahaha majority of the refugees lived in pashtun lands


Bul shit. They were refused to be housed.



Kandahari said:


> They were created similarly to Pakistan, same plan, different religion, same cause/effect in the region.


Pakistan wasnt created nor forced, The different state ruler were asked to join either Pakistan or India both new nation that emerged from single british raj. Unlike Israel were hordes of jews were shipped in and who wwen to forcefully remove the natives. I am not surprised at all, after all living in eternity in the caves does give one hallucinations and makes one oblivious of the reality and on top of that smoking naswar makes on very short of memory


----------



## Khan_21

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha majority of the refugees lived in pashtun lands. Pakistan accepted billions in foreign aid for the refugees but stole the funds to build a bomb that is useless and will never be used unless you're a Kufar. Why would anyone accept a movement that seeks to divide two nations? Would you accept isis? I wouldn't doubt that your leaders would support them. Or how about Israel? They were created similarly to Pakistan, same plan, different religion, same cause/effect in the region.



We build the bomb by refugee aid that we got ? boy oh boy are you losing the plot . Its a nuclear bomb not a 10 floor building .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paki_rambo

Kandahari said:


> Eh I've heard a lot about the bars and clubs in Islamabad... murree brewery was created by British and continues to be run by "Muslims" if you can call them that.



and we have heard alot about bacha bazzi in Afghanistan
muree brewery is run by Isphanyar M. Bhandara he is a parsi
his father M.Bhandara was a MNA and minority representative 

in case of Afghanistan 
poppy is cultivated by so called muslim afghans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandahari

save_ghenda said:


> This is wrong Iblis beta, they are living in their own land. Most of so called Afghanistan belong to "non-afghans". You are just biggest ethnic minorty with 40% of pop.




If they are living in their own land then you would think they would have some of their own as the rulers... That is why the land is called Afghanistan and written in history is that in this land there are Afghans. 

They know better than to try to change the name from Afghanistan. They too themselves know the land belongs to Pashtuns and are okay/proud of being called Uzbek Tajik etc.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Braith I know all that. And yes I am aware how some start using the "Afghan" thing to whip the same sort of mentality that Indians do with Muslims. That is wrong and dangerous road to go on. It is surprising how the abised can become the abuser like Jews in Israel. This is most obvious in Karachi. The refugees become the refugge haters/.

@Everybody else. I can't be bothered with giving replies to each tag. What I think we need to do at PDF is organize list of questions and then research each subject - then produce ready made reply with facts. Sort of have off the shelf *fact cards.* I will get some sorted out and others can contribute. This thing having to reply to same thing again and again is tedious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kandahari

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> you are proving this fact that people belong to different ethnic groups could have same nationality which is true for every country. If you are backing the creation of states based purely on ethnicity then why do you live in United states ? Go back to kabul where you will be surrounded by people sharing same language, ethnicity and religion



Yes different ethnic groups could share one nationality.

No, I'm not backing the CREATION of states, nor creation of states based on ethnicity. (Pashtun-Pakistani yes, Pakistani-Pashtun does not exist)

I will goto my country when your people/military stop interfering and fueling chaos.


----------



## Kabira

Kandahari said:


> If they are living in their own land then you would think they would have some of their own as the rulers... That is why the land is called Afghanistan and written in history is that in this land there are Afghans.
> 
> They know better than to try to change the name from Afghanistan. They too themselves know the land belongs to Pashtuns and are okay/proud of being called Uzbek Tajik etc.



See this map, the green areas are extent of true Afghanistan. Afghanistan doesn't belong to pashtuns alone, not even most of it in fact. Nationalist afghan leaders interference in Pakistan failed miserably, remember pashtunistan? While Pakistan in response after 1973 was successful pitching tajiks/hazaras etc vs afghan pashtuns, civil war which is still going on to this day. Yes they are very proud.






Learn to live with each other now that Pakistan have closed doors on likes of you. This is best advice anyone can give to afghani.


----------



## saiyan0321

.


Khan_21 said:


> We build the bomb by refugee aid that we got ? boy oh boy are you losing the plot . Its a nuclear bomb not a 10 floor building .




A nuclear bomb has suddenly become useless. The power US brags. The power the legal nuclear bomb holders don't want the world to get and the power that Israel holds as well as India has suddenly become useless. That's the first time I am hearing this refugee aid being diverted rubbish bcz I was under the impression that the Arab countries especially Saudi Arabia and Libya funded the project bcz Saudis wanted the nuclear umbrella of pakistan and Libya actually wanted the bomb. The project under the regime of Bhutto and funds and facilities and capital was brought in that era long before the Russian invasion of Afghanistan. 

The refugees have been treated here better than any country anywhere. No country allows refugees to run all over the country, making colonies and holding business wherever they liked. Most are kept at camps which are checked and regulated. In fact if you notice the recent surge of articles about refugees, its always about how they are selling their businesses, houses and uprooting a life they have made here and are returning to afghanistan. They have lived very comfortably here as they got aid from UN, from pak govt as well as freedom to start and work on their own business. A luxury refugees all over the world don't get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kaptaan said:


> @A-Team My friend you need to tell this neanderthal that ethnic nationalism will rip our world apart. I think you know I am history fan and do lot of reading as hobby. Today we live in 2016. The borders are as they exist. Everything in our part of the world was shaped by Europeans. This is fact. India. Pakistan. Made in Britain. Afghanistan. Fabricated by Britain/Tsarist Russia. You read up on the borders being drawn by British/Russian officials and leaving Afghanistan as "buffer zone". We can look at this later in another thread.
> 
> Afghanistan norther boundary was fixed by British/Russian > http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/boundaries-iii
> 
> However what you need to explain to your uncouth countryman is that if ethnic nationalism along Afghan/Pashtun *pathway* took off it would follow a logical course where all Pashtuns from both sides of the border would join together, But then consider the Hazara Mongol? Why the hell should they stay in "Pashtunistan"? Ditto Uzbeks. Ditto Turkmen? Ditto Tajiks? Ditto Nuristani? As those people are *not* Afghans within the definition of ethnic nationalism.
> 
> On the other hand if you contrive that Hazara are Afghan in* national sense *and can be included in a confederated ethnic nationlism then the exact *same *argument can be made for Pakistan. We can also contrive that we each have ethnic groups but all are Pakistani. In other words there are two layers of existance.
> 
> Finally do explain to your countryman the bloodshed that would flow. Would Pashtunistan throw out the Hazara? Would K-PK throw out the Punjabi. What would happen to areas like Attock, Mianwali etc The populations do not have clean lines in Pakistan or Afghanistan. Would killing on mass scale take place. Do we really want that? Are we not suffered enough? Is this region not backward enough as it is?
> 
> Where are you going to draw the lines? And if you insist on our side of Durand there are only Pashtuns then by god we expect on other side of Durand to be clean and *pure *Pashtun zone. We do not want any dirt on other side either. Map below with the reality.
> 
> Have real good look at this. Pakistan and Afghanistan both are multi-ethnic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto Pakistan. We all have differant ethnic groups but federated under one flag like you have differant ethnic groups federated under one flag.
> 
> 
> I let @A-Team explain what I said. I think he is on the same page as me.


most important question is how creating this pahstunsitan will automatically make Afghanistan super power? How it will change the condition of pashtun people? . If we assume 100% of Pashtuns love this idea of Loy Afghanistan but they will still prefer to have access to cities Rawalpindi, Lahore and Karachi rather than Kandahar


----------



## saiyan0321

Kaptaan said:


> @Braith I know all that. And yes I am aware how some start using the "Afghan" thing to whip the same sort of mentality that Indians do with Muslims. That is wrong and dangerous road to go on. It is surprising how the abised can become the abuser like Jews in Israel. This is most obvious in Karachi. The refugees become the refugge haters/.
> 
> @Everybody else. I can't be bothered with giving replies to each tag. What I think we need to do at PDF is organize list of questions and then research each subject - then produce ready made reply with facts. Sort of have off the shelf *fact cards.* I will get some sorted out and others can contribute. This thing having to reply to same thing again and again is tedious.



This is actually a brilliant idea. Everyday we have some newbie who comes up and makes the same rubbish normally our eastern neighbour and at one point its not only tiring but annoying so yes some fact cards and ready made answers to copy paste would be a good idea to shut the trolls. I would personally like a screening test so that only those that pass may enter PDF but that's highly unrealistic and highly improbable. Your idea sounds doable and easier to implement.


----------



## Braith

Kandahari said:


> If they are living in their own land then you would think they would have some of their own as the rulers... That is why the land is called Afghanistan and written in history is that in this land there are Afghans.
> 
> They know better than to try to change the name from Afghanistan. They too themselves know the land belongs to Pashtuns and are okay/proud of being called Uzbek Tajik etc.


Harmony will improve if name of the country is changed from Afghanistan to Khurasan or some other name......When a Tajik , Hazara or Uzbek in a village of Afghanistan use word Afghan , he means Pashtun. Some Uzbeks and Tajiks did migrate to Afghanistan due to Russian occupation of Central Asia but majority of Tajiks and Uzbeks in northern Afghanistan are natives and Pashtuns were settled there for security of the lands during the reign of Amir Abdul Rahman.......the Northern Afghanistan , is actually Turkestan.........for example the so called Mughal's Turkestan expeditions in 17th century , were actually in Balkh and Badakhashan of Afghanistan which were then ruled by Uzbeks


----------



## Imad.Khan

I am a proud Yousafzai Pukhtoon and a proud Pakistani and i have meet with many Afghans Pukhtoons and Hazaras here in Australia and apart from one guy i have never had any problems, we mingle well and apart from that one guy none of the others have any problems with me or Pakistan, they are actually very nice people, hard-working and polite and hospitable. 

Anyone from Melbourne will know of Pamir Restaurant in Dandenong, it was owned by uncle Rahimi, the best Kabuli pallow and Mantu i have ever had. 

Yes they do have grievances with Pakistani establishment, the top one being the support of Taliban and i agree we shouldn't have supported them. 

To all the members here don't take the words of this Kandahari guy seriously, he doesn't represent all Afghans. Also don't blame all Afghans for the crimes of some. It is exactly how the west is blaming all Muslims for the crimes committed by ISIS


----------



## paki_rambo

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha majority of the refugees lived in pashtun lands. Pakistan accepted billions in foreign aid for the refugees but stole the funds to build a bomb that is useless and will never be used unless you're a Kufar. Why would anyone accept a movement that seeks to divide two nations? Would you accept isis? I wouldn't doubt that your leaders would support them. Or how about Israel? They were created similarly to Pakistan, same plan, different religion, same cause/effect in the region.



and now same pashtun land is throwing out these namak haram afghans out
no matter how much Afghans cry about ethnicity and greater Afghanistan the line has been drawn
for us our national interest comes first now
we learned it the hard way but ultimately these chain of events has lead us to nationalism and watan prasti


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Kandahari said:


> They too themselves know the land *belong*s to Pashtuns and are okay/proud of being called Uzbek Tajik etc.


Rubbish. Tell the Uzbeks or Hazara the land belongs to Pashtuns and they will pick up guns.

Tell that to this dude?







And this b*astard is responsble for genocide of Pashtuns in Uzbek areas of Afghanistan.This little known fact has been covered up. His militia decimated entire Pashtun villages. I read harrowing details of this but it has been covered up in interest of post war conciliation. His animals went village to village killing Pashtuns who had lived there for centuries.

Link > http://www.heartofasia.af/index.php...dostum-s-militia-terrorizes-pashtun-villagers
Link > http://www.rawa.org/pushtun.htm
Link > http://www.nytimes.com/2002/01/23/w...htuns-once-favored-taliban-now-face.html?_r=0
Link > http://www.hewad.com/news2.htm

Dostum's Junbish militia uses the Taliban as a excuse to murder and ethnic cleanse Faryab province of Pashtuns.

_Soraya” a 50-year-old woman from Qadir Doaba, said that militia forces beat her severely on her back with their guns. She said that they told her, “You are Pashtuns, you cannot say anything – you have no rights".

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kandahari said:


> I will goto my country when your people/military stop interfering and fueling chaos.


You started interference in Pakistan by creating this pahstunistan movement to destabilise Pakistan soon after creation of pakistan in 1947. Who voted against Pakistan in UN? Dont blame Pakistan if they funded the taliban for strategic reasons . You dont have control of Afghanistan and moaning that Pakistan/Iran/USA are running the affairs of your country but at the same time you are dreaming to get KPK and Baluchistan from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandahari

paki_rambo said:


> and we have heard alot about bacha bazzi in Afghanistan
> muree brewery is run by Isphanyar M. Bhandara he is a parsi
> his father M.Bhandara was a MNA and minority representative
> 
> in case of Afghanistan
> poppy is cultivated by so called muslim afghans



Poppy is medicine and a derivative is used in medicine worldwide. 

Brewing alcoholic beer and selling it in country by a supposeded Islamic republic is unheard of. 

Could someone name a Islamic country that creates their own national alcoholic beverage? I'm bewildered that Jinnah didn't think of shutting this factory once he took over from the British.



save_ghenda said:


> See this map, the green areas are extent of true Afghanistan. Afghanistan doesn't belong to pashtuns alone, not even most of it in fact. Nationalist afghan leaders interference in Pakistan failed miserably, remember pashtunistan? While Pakistan in response after 1973 was successful pitching tajiks/hazaras etc vs afghan pashtuns, civil war which is still going on to this day. Yes they are very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to live with each other now that Pakistan have closed doors on likes of you. This is best advice anyone can give to afghani.



Hahaha the green doesn't show the true extent of Afghanistan. It merely shows areas of majority Pashtun population. Another fool trying to mislead. After reading the text on the map, I'm even wrong. The map shows language location...


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Kandahari said:


> Yes different ethnic groups could share one nationality.
> 
> No, I'm not backing the CREATION of states, nor creation of states based on ethnicity. (Pashtun-Pakistani yes, Pakistani-Pashtun does not exist)
> 
> I will goto my country when your people/military stop interfering and fueling chaos.




i told you never to represent pashtuns here or anywhere..plus if we feed ur mouth.we got full rights to interfere the way we want..better tell to stop interfering in afghanistan to indians.who r using u to use this kind of mouth and fuel terrorism..this is what ur goot at i guess and yes..we are Pakistani Pashtoons . rats ***


----------



## paki_rambo

Kandahari said:


> Poppy is medicine and a derivative is used in medicine worldwide.
> 
> Brewing alcoholic beer and selling it in country by a supposeded Islamic republic is unheard of.
> 
> Could someone name a Islamic country that creates their own national alcoholic beverage? I'm bewildered that Jinnah didn't think of shutting this factory once he took over from the British.



kudos to you looks like Afghanistan has been the biggest producer of medicines and still whole world calls them biggest supplier of heroine how cruel of them

http://www.foreignpolicyjournal.com...-farmers-decision-to-cultivate-opium-poppies/

Even Iran allows brewing of alcohol for non muslims so does Pakistan
but dont you consider poppy as a drug just like alcohol or you consider it
and bacha bazi halal


----------



## Jawad iqbal

Jawad iqbal said:


> i told you never to represent pashtuns here or anywhere..plus if we feed ur mouth.we got full rights to interfere the way we want..better tell to stop interfering in afghanistan to indians.who r using u to use this kind of mouth and fuel terrorism..this is what ur goot at i guess and yes..we are Pakistani Pashtoons . rats ***



dont even talk about ghairat or read that first

https://timesofislamabad.com/indian...n-expelled-for-raping-afghan-girl/2016/06/22/


----------



## Kabira

Kandahari said:


> Hahaha the green doesn't show the true extent of Afghanistan. It merely shows areas of majority Pashtun population. Another fool trying to mislead. After reading the text on the map, I'm even wrong. The map shows language location...



White areas belong to tajiks, hazaras, uzbeks, turkmens etc where minority pashtun population are persecuted and killed.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Kandahari said:


> Don't start with this childish game you started it.... Your forefathers the British and Rajput Singh or the like ACTUALLY started the interference. Pakistan is not very different from its brother Israel. Both created by supposeded religious reasons, both created by British, both created to weaken other nations and divide.
> 
> The world has seen pakistans true face of creating and harboring Islamic terrorist. How does a country supposedly created in the name of Islam. Give false Islamic teaching in madrasas and promote killing of Muslims?


Blah blah all this non sense they feed in you thick brain. This violence, infighting and chasms within the assghan community did not suddenly appear with the creation of Pakistan.You truly need to stop having this victim mentality and stop blaming other people for your own problems. Its not fault of Pakistan if you people are bigot and intolerant who cannot live peacefully with others and killing each others because of ethnic differences and religious issues

Pakistan is reality while loy shit is dream which will never going to happen. You cannot reverse border which was kept changing in the past during different empires and rulers. This durrand line is now an internationally recognised boundary line between Afghanistan and Pakistan(apart from Afghanistan not accepting it), so it would be better if you Afghan focuses on uniting your own country instead of fanning ethnic conflicts in Pakistan. If you plan to Balkanize Pakistan then same going to happen to Afghanistan.


Some of the myths that Afghans and Pashtuns nationalists love to reiterate:
*Myth #1.The British "occupied" present-day KPK.*
Truth:The Afghan king Abdur Rehman Khan sold present day KPK to the British and even accepted payments for many decades after the agreement was signed.

* Myth #2:The Durrand line agreement was only valid for "100 years".*
Truth:The Durrand line agreement had NO time limit, in fact in the original copy of the Durrand line agreement in a museum in London, there is no time limit stated, and the US state dept. and the British gov. have also stated that the Durrand line agreement never had a time limit.

Now you might ask how did the "100 year myth" surface?
Afghan and Pashtun nationalists assumed that the Durrand line treaty was similar to that of the treaty of Hong Kong between China and Britain, that lasted for 100 years, before the British held a referendum and handed over Hong Kong to China, but they were greatly disappointed to find out that the Durrand line treaty and the treaty of Hong Kong didn't have the have the same clauses.

So instead of blaming Pakistan for not "returning" "pashtun lands" back to Afghanistan, you should blame Abdur Rehman Khan for being a terrible negotiator, no matter what you do, you can't turn back the clock, he screwed up big time for his people and now they got to live with the consequences, instead of whining like little kids because they lost a chunk of their land because of selfishness.

* Myth #3: Afghanistan is "5000 years old" whereas Pakistan is only 65 years old(This a Pashtun nationalists favorite line).*
Truth:Afghanistan is actually only 250 years old, before that it was part of Khorasan ruled by Persians, so Afghanistan is roughly the same age as America.

* Myth #4:Afghan/Pashtuns descend from Jews, where as "Pakistanis" descend Hindus*.
Truth:Most Pakistanis may descend from Hindus, but so do most Afghans because Afghanistan had a very rich pre-Islamic Hindu & Buddhist history, so calling Pakistanis, "fake Muslims" because of our Hindu ancestry is really hypocritical.

* Myth #5: Afghans "brought" Islam to India.*
Truth:Credit goes to Mohammad Bin Qasim, an Arab.

* Myth #6:"Afghans" ruled the subcontinent for over 800 years.*
Truth:Most of those so called "Afghan" rulers were actually Persians and Turkics.

I could go on and on about the myths Pashtun nationalists, and probably many even know ridiculous some of their claims are, but they will continue to believe in these because it gives them a false sense of superiority, but you can't change history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

No they are not. Do not believe their lies, they are deceitful as Indians. Time to make them invisible and lock down western border.

No more cultural exchange at any level whatsoever. Pakistan must dissociate themselves from Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

